# Milan-Cina: i commenti del giorno dopo. Tutte le notizie.



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...-galatioto-e-fininvest-ufficiale-vt36620.html







Questa qui in basso by [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION]






*Gazzetta dello Sport (Laudisa)*: *Il Milan trattiene il fiato sino al 15 giugno*. È il limite temporale convenuto tra Silvio Berlusconi e la cordata cinese che da ieri ha ottenuto l’esclusiva per trattare l’acquisto del 70% delle azioni del club di via Aldo Rossi. Sono all’incirca le 14 quando l’a.d. di Fininvest, Pasquale Cannatelli, firma la delibera approvata dal consiglio di amministrazione al gran completo. Per la famiglia Berlusconi sono presenti Marina, Piersilvio e Luigi, mentre Barbara è collegata in conference*call: in questi frangenti l’a.d. milanista ha appoggiato le mosse del padre, mettendo in rilievo le ambizioni del club. Il via libera è stato tracciato ad Arcore il giorno prima, con papà Silvio finalmente deciso a questo importante passo dopo i noti ondeggiamenti.
È vero che non sono state pattuite penali e le parti possono liberarsi senza oneri economici. È altrettanto chiaro, però, che la convocazione di questo Cda straordinario assume un rilievo particolare.
Un anno fa mister Bee Taechaubol ebbe rapporti diretti con Silvio (tramite referenti di partito): stavolta tutto è stato gestito sin dall’inizio dal management di Fininvest. Il d.g. Danilo Pellegrino e il manager finanziario Alessandro Franzosi da un mese stanno tessendo la trama dei contatti che attraverso gli advisor Lazard (per il Milan) e Sal Galatioto (per i cinesi) hanno permesso di tracciare il perimetro della trattativa. Per esempio l’1 maggio 2015 Berlusconi capovolse l’affare, convincendo il broker tailandese ad accontentarsi del 48%: salvo poi perdere per strada quella cordata. 
*Stavolta gli acquirenti hanno ottenuto che l’approfondimento parta da un presupposto imprescindibile: l’acquisizione del 70% delle azioni. Altrettanto ferrea è la consegna del riserbo sull’identità dei nuovi investitori. Anzi, uno dei primi passi sarà proprio quello di alzare il velo sul capocordata*. Nei giorni scorsi sono emersi i nomi di Alibaba e Huchinson Whampoa, nonostante le smentite degli interessati. Ma la sensazione è che questa partita la stia giocando un gruppo di primaria importanza. 
*Sinora in una sola occasione si è visto a Milano un rappresentante dei soci cinesi. Per il resto lo scambio di credenziali è avvenuto sempre via email.
Per un affare da circa 500 milioni, con un piano di investimento pluriennale, è da dare per scontato che gli imprenditori cinesi non intendano perdere tempo prezioso*. E per il Milan questa è una fase delicatissima. È vero che c’è ancora in ballo il traguardo dell’Europa League, con la speranza di un exploit nella finaledi Coppa Italia, ma il mercato ha tempi strettissimi. Per quanto Berlusconi difenda Brocchi, è sotto gli occhi di tutti l’esigenza di scegliere in tempi brevi il nome del suo successore. 
Considerato che Lippi e Montella galoppano verso l’azzurro, al momento sui taccuini milanisti restano in evidenza i nomi di Giampaolo e Pellegrini. Sotto questo profilo i cinesi non hanno voce in capitolo, ma è altrettanto esplicita l’esigenza di seminare bene per la nuova stagione, anche per non intralciare i lavori in corso.
*Nonostante il contorno economico sia chiaro a tutti e la due diligence sia in dirittura d’arrivo, nei prossimi giorni vanno chiariti alcuni dettagli di assoluto rilievo. A Silvio Berlusconi verrà concessa, per esempio, la presidenza onoraria?* I compratori potranno eventualmente accettare un periodo di convivenza? C’è da aspettarsi che il patron rossonero provi a lasciare ancora un’impronta, quantomeno in una possibile fase di transizione. 
E che tipo di strategia si intende applicare per un graduale potenziamento dei quadri tecnici? Nel suo ultimo videomessaggio il patriarca milanista ha voluto tranquillizzare i tifosi, promettendo un ritorno ai fasti dei suoi anni migliori. Attenzione, insomma, ai possibili colpi di coda. Gli investitori asiatici hanno no logiche chiare e sotto traccia appaiono ottimisti su un lieto fine. Anche in tempi ristretti. Devono fare i conti, però, con l’orgoglio del capitano d’industria che non conosce il verbo abdicare. A dispetto dell’importante offerta, potrebbe ancora decidere di fare tutto in prima persona. 
*In qualunque modo finisca questa storia, il nuovo Milan volterà pagina. Da qualunque parte arrivino, i soldi non potranno non arrivare. *

*Gazzetta dello Sport (Olivero)*: C'è stato il comunicato, ok, ma cosa frulla nella testa di Silvio? *L’impressione, sempre più forte, è che Berlusconi non voglia cedere il Milan*: per lui è una questione di cuore, un divertimento anche quando le cose vanno male, perfino un modo di stare a contatto con la gente anche se di applausi ne arrivano pochi. *Nei suoi confronti il popolo rossonero resta affettuoso*, almeno nei modi: i tifosi lo invitano a vendere ma solo perché non vedono spiragli positivi. E anche loro sono stati spiazzati dalle recenti mosse di Berlusconi: la scelta (sorprendente) di Mihajlovic o ad esempio il video sugli italiani.
Berlusconi non vorrebbe chiudere da perdente. *I suoi trionfi sono indelebili, ma la memoria popolare è sempre molto corta.*
Il secondo motivo per cui Berlusconi non vorrebbe vendere il Milan è questo. *Non si fida: di nessuno. Perchè nessuno gestirebbe il club come ha fatto lui. Il Milan per i cinesi è un affare: nulla di più, nulla di meno*. Non è detto che sia un male, anche la famiglia Agnelli gestisce la Juve in modo diverso dagli anni Ottanta e i risultati, in campo e fuori (lo Stadium, ad esempio), sono entusiasmanti. Però Berlusconi ragiona in modo diverso.
E lui sogna un colpo di scena come quelli che tanto piacevano al suo amico Mike Bongiorno. 
*Come quando dissè no al City per poi vendere Kakà al Real sei mesi dopo. Quanto si divertì quella notte a spiazzare tutti e a far godere i tifosi. A dimostrazione che il Milan è lui. E quanto vorrebbe, il 16 giugno, direi ai cinesi che il Milan sarà ancora lui.*

*Agenzia AGI:* il Milan avrà la forza di 11 dragoni. Stando alle indiscrezioni apprese da AGI, la cordata cinese è composta da 11 investitori e il capogruppo sarebbe una società implicata nelle energie rinnovabili. In questa esclusiva non è prevista alcuna penale. Obiettivo il preliminare entro il 14 giugno.

*CorSport (Guadagno)*: Il primo sì, tanto atteso, è arrivato. Ma non si tratta di un sì definitivo. La Fininvest, infatti, ieri all’ora di pranzo, su indicazione di Berlusconi, ha concesso al consorzio cinese rappresentato dall’advisor Galatioto l’esclusiva a trattare la maggioranza del Milan. Tuttavia, prima di poter affermare che il club rossonero sia stato venduto di tempo ne deve ancora passare. Almeno 5 settimane, tenuto il periodo concordato per l’esclusiva scadrà il 15 giugno. Al termine del quale le parti dovranno decidere se proseguire, in tal caso, evidentemente, con un preliminare l’intesa per forza di cose vincolante, oppure se interrompere ogni discorso e rinunciare l’affare. 
Non è da escludere una terza via, vale a dire una proroga, ma complicherebbe i tempi di programmazione della nuova stagione. 
Come si può intuire, certezze assolute non ci sono e non ci possono ancora essere. Berlusconi, come previsto, ha compiuto un primo passo in una certa direzione, ma ha pure preteso e ottenuto di poter tornare indietro senza
alcuna conseguenza. Tradotto, significa che non esistono penali (a meno che una delle due parti non interrompa la trattativa prima del 15 giugno) o obblighi. Un motivo in più per non sbilanciarsi né in un senso né nell’altro. Intanto,
durante il periodo di esclusiva ogni attività dovrà essere concordata con i rappresentanti del consorzio cinese. Tecnicamente non si può parlare di blocco, visto che i potenziali nuovi acquirenti potranno fornire o meno il proprio
avvallo. *Ma è chiaro che ogni operazione, in particolare quelle di mercato, verrà stoppata qualora non coincidesse con il progetto ideato dagli investitori cinesi. *
In questo mese, adesso, verrà completato l'analisi dei conti e verrà formulata l'offerta finale. Base d'asta 730-750M. 
*Intanto Silvio vuole conoscere i volti di tutti i componenti della cordata. E vuole conoscerli entro il 30 maggio.*

*CorSera (Ravelli):* L’ad Pasquale Cannatelli (dopo il lavoro sul dossier del direttore generale Danilo Pellegrino e del responsabile M&A Alessandro Franzosi) ha firmato quanto Silvio Berlusconi aveva deciso nelle ore precedenti: cioè il via alla trattativa in esclusiva con il consorzio cinese che vuole acquisire il 70 per cento del club. 
*L’architettura dell’operazione (chiamato «promemoria d’intesa») è nota e già definita: il club è valutato circa 750 milioni (compresi i debiti), Berlusconi resterebbe presidente onorario, mentre tra due anni i cinesi vogliono arrivare a
controllare il 100 per cento. Ora c’è tempo fino al 15 giugno (tanto dura l’esclusiva) per trovare la sintonia su tutto il
resto (futura governance compresa), o anche, volendo, per cambiare qualche punto importante*. Berlusconi ha chiesto precise garanzie perché i cinesi si impegnino in investimenti nel Milan del futuro. 
Certo, se la trattativa fosse ben avviata e ci fosse bisogno di una proroga di qualche giorno, verrebbe concessa. A
fine mese è prevista una scadenza intermedia entro la quale le due parti si scambieranno reciproche informazioni.
Tra queste probabilmente anche i dettagli sulla reale composizione della cordata cinese, fin qui rimasta misteriosa.
*A loro volta, i potenziali acquirenti avranno da oggi accesso alla data-room, strumento essenziale per stabilire
la posizione finanziaria netta del club*.
Come si sa, la firma dell’esclusiva non è vincolante, per cui Berlusconi può ancora decidere di sfilarsi dall’affare
senza pagare penali, anche se è vero che nelle ultime ore (nonostante il videomessaggio in cui aveva parlato di preferire «mani italiane») *il presidente rossonero pare determinato ad andare fino in fondo.
Le condizioni perché si arrivi alla firma del preliminare (quello sì vincolante) sono dunque due: la volontà del patron
dovrà restare salda fino all’ultimo giorno e andrà trovato l’accordo su tutti i punti.*
Che succede intanto in questo mese? Non è corretto dire che tutto è congelato: *quello che è vero è che ogni decisione va concordata e ogni spesa al di sopra di un milione di euro va approvata dal consorzio cinese, che può bloccarla.*

*Repubblica (Currò):* Silvio è ancora incerto. Ieri è stato stipulato il patto con i cinesi per trattare in esclusiva. Il patto prevede fino a metà giugno reciproci approfondimenti. Ma non si può certo dire che gli interlocutori non si siano
già studiati: i contatti iniziali risalgono a oltre un anno e mezzo fa e li ha alimentati il miliardario Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce e intimo di Berlusconi: non investirebbe direttamente attraverso il suo Alibaba Group, ma con il fondo immobiliare Evergrande e con una piccola porzione dell’immenso patrimonio personale.
*L’unica variabile è il cangiante umore del proprietario: anche ieri avrebbe manifestato in sede politica la volontà di vendere il Milan, più tardi quella di tenerselo e poi di nuovo quella di disfarsene*. 
Tutti gli scenari, a cominciare dall’eventuale ingresso nella dirigenza di due ex campioni simbolo come Paolo Maldini e
Albertini, dipendono dalla decisione del padrone. *In caso di vendita, i nuovi azionisti nomineranno un amministratore delegato unico. Berlusconi padre resterebbe come presidente onorario e Barbara come membro del consiglio di amministrazione. Dell’Ad alla parte sportiva Adriano Galliani, da trent’anni al vertice, si sa per ora che gestirà il mercato in questo mese, concordandone se necessario le mosse con i cinesi. Le urgenze riguardano l’allenatore e il sogno Ibrahimovic.*
Il progetto dei cinesi prevede lo stadio di proprietà e la successiva quotazione in borsa.

*TMW*: nella cordata sarebbe presente anche *Xiadong Zhu*, patron del Pavia. Quest'ultima, quindi, diventerebbe la *società satellite del Milan.*

*Carlo Festa:* la cordata sarebbe composta da 3-4 soci, di cui uno Evegrande che ha tra i suoi soci Jack Ma. Adesso la palla passa ai legali: Chiomenti per Fininvest e Ripa di Meana per i cinesi.


----------



## robs91 (11 Maggio 2016)

Inquietante l'articolo di Olivero.


----------



## beleno (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...-galatioto-e-fininvest-ufficiale-vt36620.html
> 
> *Gazzetta dello Sport (Laudisa)*: *Il Milan trattiene il fiato sino al 15 giugno*. È il limite temporale convenuto tra Silvio Berlusconi e la cordata cinese che da ieri ha ottenuto l’esclusiva per trattare l’acquisto del 70% delle azioni del club di via Aldo Rossi. Sono all’incirca le 14 quando l’a.d. di Fininvest, Pasquale Cannatelli, firma la delibera approvata dal consiglio di amministrazione al gran completo. Per la famiglia Berlusconi sono presenti Marina, Piersilvio e Luigi, mentre Barbara è collegata in conference*call: in questi frangenti l’a.d. milanista ha appoggiato le mosse del padre, mettendo in rilievo le ambizioni del club. Il via libera è stato tracciato ad Arcore il giorno prima, con papà Silvio finalmente deciso a questo importante passo dopo i noti ondeggiamenti.
> È vero che non sono state pattuite penali e le parti possono liberarsi senza oneri economici. È altrettanto chiaro, però, che la convocazione di questo Cda straordinario assume un rilievo particolare.
> ...



Ottimo lavoro 

Ma in quale universo vive Olivero (GdS)? Mike Bongiorno? Con il dovuto rispetto, oggi siamo nel 2016. Il popolo rossonero ha la memoria corta? Dal 2007 abbiamo vinto uno scudetto e una supercoppa, stop. E, come sopra, siamo nel 2016.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Inquietante l'articolo di Olivero.



assolutamente, ma a me sembrano le parole di uno che gufa come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...-galatioto-e-fininvest-ufficiale-vt36620.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Riassumendo
-Tutti concordano sul memorandum d'intesa. 700-750 milioni il valore totale del milan, 70% di quote iniziale, 100% in due anni 
-Scelte di mercato non congelate, ma supervisionate pure dai cinesi.
-Non c'è sintonia tra le varie testate sulla composizione della cordata cinese. Ognuno dice la sua senza nessun elemento comune. 
-Articolo da querela di Olivero. Bugie su bugie


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2016)

Olivero a libro paga di berlusconi!

Comunque intressante che tutti gli articoli dicano dettagli diversi, ma mi sembra che ormai siamo all'ottimismo a parte qualche schiavo (anche se skincats pare sul punto di abbandonare la nave)

A questo punto vediamo cosa ci aspetta questo mese! forza!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Maggio 2016)

"Come quando dissè no al City per poi vendere Kakà al Real sei mesi dopo. Quanto si divertì quella notte a spiazzare tutti e a far godere i tifosi."

Ma Olivero ha qualche problema mentale? Godere della cessione di un campione quando sei mesi prima si era detto che era incedibile ai tifosi?


----------



## martinmilan (11 Maggio 2016)

Olivero ''Come quando dissè no al City per poi vendere Kakà al Real sei mesi dopo. Quanto si divertì quella notte a spiazzare tutti e a far godere i tifosi.''

Questo prende per il ciap..


----------



## Milo (11 Maggio 2016)

Sarebbe troppo idiota se ha firmato questo patto, avere la società bloccata e poi rifiutare per "questioni di cuore"


----------



## Milo (11 Maggio 2016)

Tra l'altro Olivero ricorda Kakà (discutibilissimo) ma thiago e ibra no, chissà perché...


----------



## kolao95 (11 Maggio 2016)

Olivero è veramente una roba imbarazzante, mi chiedo perchè quest'incapace scriva pezzi sul Milan. Per capirci: è lo stesso che fa quelle pagelle vergognose.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Inquietante l'articolo di Olivero.



Totalmente fuori tema. Talmente 'fuori' da dar l'impressione di non conoscere gli ultimissimi sviluppi. Non si attiene alla cronaca e gironzola a suo piacimento nei meandri dei pensieri berlusconiani. Articolo da 4 in pagella.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...-galatioto-e-fininvest-ufficiale-vt36620.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per me stavolta si chiude. La questione è serissima, tutti vogliono concludere e dico tutti. Ergo non manca molto.....


----------



## Aragorn (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...-galatioto-e-fininvest-ufficiale-vt36620.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> "Come quando dissè no al City per poi vendere Kakà al Real sei mesi dopo. Quanto si divertì quella notte a spiazzare tutti e a far godere i tifosi."
> 
> Ma Olivero ha qualche problema mentale? Godere della cessione di un campione quando sei mesi prima si era detto che era incedibile ai tifosi?



Credo che GB Olivero si riferisse alla notte in cui Berlusconi telefonò a Biscardi per annunciare in diretta che Kakà restava, con il brasiliano che si affaccia alla finestra sventolando la maglietta (con la gente ancora ignara di quanto sarebbe accaduto sei mesi dopo). Personalmente all'epoca non godetti affatto, Kakà era un nostro tesserato e non capisco perchè un tifoso del Milan (che solo due anni prima si era laureato Campione d'Europa) dovrebbe bagnarsi all'idea di "acquistare" un giocatore che già possiede. Robe veramente da provinciali, ma a quanto pare furono tantissimi a cascarci.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...-galatioto-e-fininvest-ufficiale-vt36620.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Credo che GB Olivero si riferisse alla notte in cui Berlusconi telefonò a Biscardi per annunciare in diretta che Kakà restava, con il brasiliano che si affaccia alla finestra sventolando la maglietta (con la gente ancora ignara di quanto sarebbe accaduto sei mesi dopo). Personalmente all'epoca non godetti affatto, Kakà era un nostro tesserato e non capisco perchè un tifoso del Milan (che solo due anni prima si era laureato Campione d'Europa) dovrebbe bagnarsi all'idea di "acquistare" un giocatore che già possiede. Robe veramente da provinciali, ma a quanto pare furono tantissimi a cascarci.



Ma infatti, stessa cosa per me. A bagnarsi quella sera saranno stati i vari servi del nano che commossi, lo ringraziavano per "l'ennesimo sacrificio" che aveva compiuto.


----------



## Julian4674 (11 Maggio 2016)

Oliviero è l'unico che canta fuori dal coro. Speriamo non sia l'unico che ha anche ragione


----------



## Albijol (11 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Inquietante l'articolo di Olivero.



Inquietante e in malafade, ma prevedibile visto che gli articoli della Gazzetta sono scritti sotto dettatura dai suoi padroni (Agnelli)


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Olivero è veramente una roba imbarazzante, mi chiedo perchè quest'incapace scriva pezzi sul Milan. Per capirci: è lo stesso che fa quelle pagelle vergognose.



Ma non seguiva la Juventus? Da quando segue il Milan?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Maggio 2016)

Comunque mi sa che adesso ci possiamo mettere il cuore in pace per un mesetto..


----------



## ignaxio (11 Maggio 2016)

L'articolo di Olivero strizza chiaramente l'occhio agli antimilanisti per farli scannare al bar e a lavoro stamattina. Non preoccupiamoci.


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...-galatioto-e-fininvest-ufficiale-vt36620.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praticamente siamo alla cogestione aziendale da subito, a contratti ancora da firmare... Chissà cosa c'è davvero scritto in quel memorandum d'intesa. La fantasia contrattuale delle parti può risultare talvolta sorprendente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Praticamente siamo alla cogestione aziendale da subito, a contratti ancora da firmare... Chissà cosa c'è davvero scritto in quel memorandum d'intesa. La fantasia contrattuale delle parti può risultare talvolta sorprendente.



In tal caso perché non bloccare già da subito dei giocatori che si stanno liberando? Due nomi su tutti: Benatia (definitivamente chiuso da Hummels) e Ibrahimovic. Difesa e attacco sistemati. Certi treni non passano molte volte e se aspettiamo la firma del preliminare i pezzi migliori saranno già sfumati...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In tal caso perché non bloccare già da subito dei giocatori che si stanno liberando? Due nomi su tutti: Benatia (definitivamente chiuso da Hummels) e Ibrahimovic. Difesa e attacco sistemati. Certi treni non passano molte volte e se aspettiamo la firma del preliminare i pezzi migliori saranno già sfumati...



Io l ho detto ieri, se i soldi ci saranno e l' affare è a buon punto:

Benatia ( 20 milioni in esubero al Bayern), Pijanic ( 38 milioni clausola rescissoria), Kantè (una 30ina?), Ibra (0)

Obbiettivi REALISTICI con un un *giusto *investimento.

Da bloccare come dici tu, subito!

E la prossima stagione parti già per vincere lo scudetto, e quella dopo per arrivare in fondo alla CL.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Maggio 2016)

Olivero è un altro che ha la lingua più lunga dello sguardo.
Però è uno scaltro, quella del blocco della cessione di Kakà al City me l'ero persa 

Interessante invece la storia del Pavia


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In tal caso perché non bloccare già da subito dei giocatori che si stanno liberando? Due nomi su tutti: Benatia (definitivamente chiuso da Hummels) e Ibrahimovic. Difesa e attacco sistemati. Certi treni non passano molte volte e se aspettiamo la firma del preliminare i pezzi migliori saranno già sfumati...


Aggiungerei anche un Manuel Pellegrini che, a sorpresa, dichiara di voler allenare in Italia, ed è un allenatore che, col budget attuale, non potrebbe nemmeno ascoltare proposte dal Milan... Probabilmente stanno chiedendo ai procuratori di soggetti di interesse di non prendere impegni per qualche settimana, in attesa di novità. O magari Galatioto ha già sguinzagliati consulenti in giro per l'Europa per far girare la voce. Chissà. Una cosa mi sento di dire: Galatioto non uscirà di scena dopo la chiusura del deal. In America è noto per assistere i club compravenduti anche nella fase di progettazione e sviluppo del modello di business. I cinesi non capiscono molto di pallone, Galatioto neanche, ma è nato a Castellammare del Golfo ed è finito in Quarantreesima a New York a fatturare centinaia di milioni di euro con lo sport. Diciamo che si sa adattare.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In tal caso perché non bloccare già da subito dei giocatori che si stanno liberando? Due nomi su tutti: Benatia (definitivamente chiuso da Hummels) e Ibrahimovic. Difesa e attacco sistemati. Certi treni non passano molte volte e se aspettiamo la firma del preliminare i pezzi migliori saranno già sfumati...



Il fatto che Galliani sia supervisionato significa che al mercato ci lavorano comunque, altrimenti avrebbero annunciato il blocco totale dello stesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io l ho detto ieri, se i soldi ci saranno e l' affare è a buon punto:
> 
> Benatia ( 20 milioni in esubero al Bayern), Pijanic ( 38 milioni clausola rescissoria), Kantè (una 30ina?), Ibra (0)
> 
> ...



Magari fratello ..magari


----------



## Il Genio (11 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io l ho detto ieri, se i soldi ci saranno e l' affare è a buon punto:
> 
> Benatia ( 20 milioni in esubero al Bayern), Pijanic ( 38 milioni clausola rescissoria), Kantè (una 30ina?), Ibra (0)
> 
> ...




Purtroppo la pista Pijanic - che adoro - non la vedo percorribile.
Gioca in una squadra competitivissima per il nostro campionato, che fa la champions, se si muove per soldi e/o società senza obbiettivi realistici a breve termine va all'estero


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Magari fratello ..magari





Il Genio ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la pista Pijanic - che adoro - non la vedo percorribile.
> Gioca in una squadra competitivissima per il nostro campionato, che fa la champions, se si muove per soldi e/o società senza obbiettivi realistici a breve termine va all'estero



Un Milan con ambizioni di dominio mondiale, in mano a cinesi ricchi sfondati, con ancora 1 solo anno di purgatorio, dovrebbe aver problemi a prendere e convincere Pijanic???

Are you serious???

Non mi sbilancio spesso, ma se dobbiamo parlare sul serio, facciamolo.

E Pjianic non mi sembra affatto utopico.

Se poi tutto salta, o sti cinesi sono gli stessi che hanno comprato parrucchieri e bar nella mia zona, ritiro tutto.

Ma diversamente, credo che convincere i giocatori sarà (non ci posso credere di dirlo!!) l' ultimo dei nostri problemi.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un Milan con ambizioni di dominio mondiale, in mano a cinesi ricchi sfondati, con ancora 1 solo anno di purgatorio, dovrebbe aver problemi a prendere e convincere Pijanic???
> 
> Are you serious???
> 
> ...



Mi auguro che tu abbia ragione


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la pista Pijanic - che adoro - non la vedo percorribile.
> Gioca in una squadra competitivissima per il nostro campionato, che fa la champions, se si muove per soldi e/o società senza obbiettivi realistici a breve termine va all'estero



Se c'è una stagione in cui è possibile esagerare con il mercato, è questa. Fuori dalle Coppe, il club non ha problemi immediati legati ai vincoli di bilancio imposti dal FPF. Può investire per risanamento dei conti e competitività della squadra senza insuperabili limiti di spesa. Credo che la preoccupazione dei cinesi, e di Berlusconi, sia questa, collegata come è alla operatività del club in questa delicata fase di passaggio di poteri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2016)

L'articolo di Olivero mi stava preoccupando, poi arrivato alla frase sulla cessione di Kakà ho capito che era un troll interista a parlare. Probabilmente un amico del finochietto.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se c'è una stagione in cui è possibile esagerare con il mercato, è questa. Fuori dalle Coppe, il club non ha problemi immediati legati ai vincoli di bilancio imposti dal FPF. Può investire per risanamento dei conti e competitività della squadra senza insuperabili limiti di spesa. Credo che la preoccupazione dei cinesi, e di Berlusconi, sia questa, collegata come è alla operatività del club in questa delicata fase di passaggio di poteri.



Per evitare problemi di FFP basta seguire il "modello PSG"


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per evitare problemi di FFP basta seguire il "modello PSG"


E' un'idea. Magari Big Sal ne ha altre...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Maggio 2016)

Volevo addentrarmi un pò nella questione cessione e chiedere a chi sa un pò di inglese in più di me di fare una piccola ricerca.
Ho letto in queste ore il discorso cessione Warriors e incredibilmente e fortunatamente possiamo fare analogie dato che le date e i prezzi coincidono. 

Mi pare di aver capito che il 12 marzo 2010 l'ex proprietario Cohen annuncia di aver incaricato Galatioto di cercare acquirenti e il closing avvenne il 15 luglio 2010. Molto rapida come faccenda.

Certamente sono affari e Stati differenti ma potrebbe essere indicativa come trattativa.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' un'idea. Magari Big Sal ne ha altre...



Esatto.
*
SE ARRIVERANNO*, comunque non sarà per fare i Thoir della situazione.

*SE ARRIVERANNO*, lo faranno alla grande.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Volevo addentrarmi un pò nella questione cessione e chiedere a chi sa un pò di inglese in più di me di fare una piccola ricerca.
> Ho letto in queste ore il discorso cessione Warriors e incredibilmente e fortunatamente possiamo fare analogie dato che le date e i prezzi coincidono.
> 
> Mi pare di aver capito che il 12 marzo 2010 l'ex proprietario Cohen annuncia di aver incaricato Galatioto di cercare acquirenti e il closing avvenne il 15 luglio 2010. Molto rapida come faccenda.
> ...



Mandami il link in privato
grazie


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'articolo di Olivero mi stava preoccupando, poi arrivato alla frase sulla cessione di Kakà ho capito che era un troll interista a parlare. Probabilmente un amico del finochietto.




No, no. GB Olivero è un tifoso sfegatato della Juventus. Segue il Milan da questa stagione (ha "scambiato" squadra con la moglie, che ora segue la Juve). 

Ha sempre seguito e scritto di Gobbi. La sua bacheca Facebook (ora il profilo è chiuso) era piena di foto che lo ritraevano insieme ai giocatori a festeggiare i vari scudetti e con la sciarpa al collo. C'erano anche foto dei figli sempre con la maglia dei condannati.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Mandami il link in privato
> grazie



Ho fatto solamente delle ricerche semplici su google scrivendo Warriors are for sale,galatioto warriors ecc..ecc..
E con Google traduttore e quel poco che so di inglese ho letto le dichiarazioni dell'ex proprietario e l'annuncio del closing. 
Coincidono con i nostri...fatemi sapere..


----------



## Crox93 (11 Maggio 2016)

Presidente del Pavia? Potrei trovarmi spesso la squadra sotto casa


----------



## martinmilan (11 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> *
> SE ARRIVERANNO*, comunque non sarà per fare i Thoir della situazione.
> 
> *SE ARRIVERANNO*, lo faranno alla grande.



Occhio che poi ci rimani male...meglio un tohir con Maldini che berlusconi con galliani...parti sempre da questo presupposto.Tutto il resto che verrà è guadagnato.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Occhio che poi ci rimani male...meglio un tohir con Maldini che berlusconi con galliani...parti sempre da questo presupposto.Tutto il resto che verrà è guadagnato.



Tranquillo, sarei tra gli ultimi del forum a rimanerci male.

Tutt' ora non sono ancora completamente salito sul carro. Tranquillo


----------



## de sica (11 Maggio 2016)

Mi pare evidente che già comincino a rosicare gli sfinteristi e i gobbi della Gazzetta e non solo.. 
io ho fiducia nelle parole di Sal, ed è apparso molto convinto. E poi dobbiamo tener conto che ora più che mai fininvest vuole disfarsi della società, e al diavolo il nano.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, sarei tra gli ultimi del forum a rimanerci male.
> 
> Tutt' ora non sono ancora completamente salito sul carro. Tranquillo


Io lo dico più che altro perchè non vorrei che dopo ci siano lamenti continui perchè i cinesi non spendono subito un botto di soldi...l'importante a mio avviso è ripristinare l'area tecnica.Se poi questi cinesi arrivano e fanno solo 3-4 colpi da 10 milioni a testa per inziare per me va benissimo.Io chiedo solo di tornare ad essere trattato come un vero tifoso e non una pecora.

P.s. un conto è essere incavolati come gli interisti con tohir dato che venivano da grandi investimenti recenti alla cessione....un conto siamo noi che in 10 anni abbiamo fatto mercato realmente in 2 sessioni.Da noi comunque vada è tutto di guadagnato a prescindere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

*Repubblica: il progetto dei cinesi prevede lo stadio di proprietà e la successiva quotazione in borsa.*


----------



## martinmilan (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: il progetto dei cinesi prevede lo stadio di proprietà e la successiva quotazione in borsa.*



ottimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: il progetto dei cinesi prevede lo stadio di proprietà e la successiva quotazione in borsa.*



Ma il fatto di aver abbandonato il progetto stadio, non potrebbe essere un altro segnale? 

Magari sti cinesi vogliono un altro tipo di stadio, uno stadio con più posti in un'altra zona..tra l'altro questi se vogliono si comprano 2/3 di Milano per farsi lo stadio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, no. GB Olivero è un tifoso sfegatato della Juventus. Segue il Milan da questa stagione (ha "scambiato" squadra con la moglie, che ora segue la Juve).
> 
> Ha sempre seguito e scritto di Gobbi. La sua bacheca Facebook (ora il profilo è chiuso) era piena di foto che lo ritraevano insieme ai giocatori a festeggiare i vari scudetti e con la sciarpa al collo. C'erano anche foto dei figli sempre con la maglia dei condannati.



Ah ok. In ogni caso chiaramente fazioso, non c'erano dubbi.


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: il progetto dei cinesi prevede lo stadio di proprietà e la successiva quotazione in borsa.*



Sono di Pavia, dopo aver letto il nome del presidente del Pavia legato alla cordata il mio morale é tornato a terra


----------



## Crox93 (11 Maggio 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Sono di Pavia, dopo aver letto il nome del presidente del Pavia legato alla cordata il mio morale é tornato a terra


Pure io (essrndo di Pavia) ma Campopiano ha smentito su Twitter


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: il progetto dei cinesi prevede lo stadio di proprietà e la successiva quotazione in borsa.*


Ecco un'altra idea.


----------



## cremone (11 Maggio 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Sono di Pavia, dopo aver letto il nome del presidente del Pavia legato alla cordata il mio morale é tornato a terra



Che problema c'è? Non sono informato sul Pavia


----------



## de sica (11 Maggio 2016)

Vabbe.. adesso non è che se uno scrive "Pavia" oppure "Lecce" sia la verità o siano i veri compratori. Altrimenti per ogni sparata dei giornali dobbiamo fasciarci la testa. Da qui al 10/15 giugno ne vedremo e ne sentiremo delle belle, quindi pazienza e sangue freddo


----------



## kolao95 (11 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io lo dico più che altro perchè non vorrei che dopo ci siano lamenti continui perchè i cinesi non spendono subito un botto di soldi...l'importante a mio avviso è ripristinare l'area tecnica.Se poi questi cinesi arrivano e fanno solo 3-4 colpi da 10 milioni a testa per inziare per me va benissimo.Io chiedo solo di tornare ad essere trattato come un vero tifoso e non una pecora.



.


----------



## koti (11 Maggio 2016)

Ma che schifezza è l'articolo di Olivero? Sto vomitando.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vabbe.. adesso non è che se uno scrive "Pavia" oppure "Lecce" sia la verità o siano i veri compratori. Altrimenti per ogni sparata dei giornali dobbiamo fasciarci la testa. Da qui al 10/15 giugno ne vedremo e ne sentiremo delle belle, quindi pazienza e sangue freddo



Mettiamo già in conto una settimana di sconforto totale in cui i giornalai daranno per saltata la trattativa perchè berlusconi farà un "atto d'amore" per il milan, all'incirca tra la prima e la seconda settimana di giugno...


----------



## medjai (11 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto di aver abbandonato il progetto stadio, non potrebbe essere un altro segnale?
> 
> Magari sti cinesi vogliono un altro tipo di stadio, uno stadio con più posti in un'altra zona..tra l'altro questi se vogliono si comprano 2/3 di Milano per farsi lo stadio.



Spero di si. Non mi piace la scatola di scarpe che voleva fare Barbara. Non è uno stadio all'altezza del Milan. Il problema è che non ci sono tanti posti dove fare lo stadio in Milano città. Forse vogliono acquistare San Siro. A me piacerebbe.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Maggio 2016)

Ma ancora non si sanno i nomi dei cinesi?


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Maggio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vabbe.. adesso non è che se uno scrive "Pavia" oppure "Lecce" sia la verità o siano i veri compratori. Altrimenti per ogni sparata dei giornali dobbiamo fasciarci la testa. Da qui al 10/15 giugno ne vedremo e ne sentiremo delle belle, quindi pazienza e sangue freddo



Il mio è un non auguratevi che ci sia di mezzo quello del Pavia, un fallimento a Pavia


----------



## Crox93 (11 Maggio 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Il mio è un non auguratevi che ci sia di mezzo quello del Pavia, un fallimento a Pavia



Anche se ci fosse (ma non credo proprio) non credo conterebbe molto.
Se davvero questa cordata è composta dai nomi che si fanno,il "caro" Xiadong Zhu sarebbe sicuramente l'ultima ruota del carro


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Il mio è un non auguratevi che ci sia di mezzo quello del Pavia, un fallimento a Pavia



É solo una balla giornalistica


----------



## Black (11 Maggio 2016)

L'articolo di Olivero è veramente patetico! non essendo un servo del Berlusca, è evidente che sta rosikando.

Ma Campopiano non doveva dare delle news oggi? o sbaglio?


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> L'articolo di Olivero è veramente patetico! non essendo un servo del Berlusca, è evidente che sta rosikando.
> 
> Ma Campopiano non doveva dare delle news oggi? o sbaglio?



Si'.Parlerà della penale che a detta sua c'è.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Maggio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Spero di si. Non mi piace la scatola di scarpe che voleva fare Barbara. Non è uno stadio all'altezza del Milan. Il problema è che non ci sono tanti posti dove fare lo stadio in Milano città. Forse vogliono acquistare San Siro. A me piacerebbe.



anche a me piacerebbe che prendessero san siro, magari anche con tutta l'area del trotto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Spero di si. Non mi piace la scatola di scarpe che voleva fare Barbara. Non è uno stadio all'altezza del Milan. Il problema è che non ci sono tanti posti dove fare lo stadio in Milano città. Forse vogliono acquistare San Siro. A me piacerebbe.





ps18ps ha scritto:


> anche a me piacerebbe che prendessero san siro, magari anche con tutta l'area del trotto



Sarebbe una idea molto bella. E San Siro tornerebbe nelle mani dei legittimi proprietari originari. Se c'è una squadra che dovrebbe sloggiare da quell'impianto non siamo certo noi.

Ma non rifiuto a prescindere l'idea di uno stadio nuovo. Basta che si trovi una zona idonea. Se Maroni non mettesse i bastoni tra le ruote, visto che ormai si è fissato con un altro progetto in quel punto, la zona Expo sarebbe perfetta. Altrimenti c'è lo Scalo Farini. 
Altre zone francamente non ne vedo. A quel punto l'unica alternativa sarebbe quella di andarsene da Milano e costruirlo in luoghi limitrofi come l'Area Falk a Sesto San Giovanni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una idea molto bella. E San Siro tornerebbe nelle mani dei legittimi proprietari originari. Se c'è una squadra che dovrebbe sloggiare da quell'impianto non siamo certo noi.
> 
> Ma non rifiuto a prescindere l'idea di uno stadio nuovo. Basta che si trovi una zona idonea. Se Maroni non mettesse i bastoni tra le ruote, visto che ormai si è fissato con un altro progetto in quel punto, la zona Expo sarebbe perfetta. Altrimenti c'è lo Scalo Farini.
> Altre zone francamente non ne vedo. A quel punto l'unica alternativa sarebbe quella di andarsene da Milano e costruirlo in luoghi limitrofi come l'Area Falk a Sesto San Giovanni.



Guarda te lo dico da fruitore dello stadio da più di 20 anni... la zona SanSiro è la peggiore in assoluto .. forse ultimamente è migliorata per via della metro ma un nuovo stadio con investimenti da 300milioni non deve essere fatto li .. e lo spazio ci sarebbe pure.. davanti a san Siro anche tralasciando l'ex trotto ( dall altra parte del trotto per indenterci ) c'è una mega area completamente vuota . 

ma ripeto .. lo stadio nuovo NON deve sorgere li , come gia anticipato il massimo sarebbe nella zona ex expo perché sarebbe " fuori " da milano ma servita da ogni autostrada ..


----------



## ps18ps (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una idea molto bella. E San Siro tornerebbe nelle mani dei legittimi proprietari originari. Se c'è una squadra che dovrebbe sloggiare da quell'impianto non siamo certo noi.
> 
> Ma non rifiuto a prescindere l'idea di uno stadio nuovo. Basta che si trovi una zona idonea. Se Maroni non mettesse i bastoni tra le ruote, visto che ormai si è fissato con un altro progetto in quel punto, la zona Expo sarebbe perfetta. Altrimenti c'è lo Scalo Farini.
> Altre zone francamente non ne vedo. A quel punto l'unica alternativa sarebbe quella di andarsene da Milano e costruirlo in luoghi limitrofi come l'Area Falk a Sesto San Giovanni.



eh si è difficile trovare altre aree. Però per farlo rendere bene conviene, secondo me, prendere tutta una zona e trasferire li tutte le attività, inutile avere una sede con musei e bar e lo stadio da un'latra parte, conviene concentrare in un'unico posto il tutto, magari avendo tutto di proprietà e non in affitto come adesso la sede


----------



## pablog1585 (11 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda te lo dico da fruitore dello stadio da più di 20 anni... la zona SanSiro è la peggiore in assoluto .. forse ultimamente è migliorata per via della metro ma un nuovo stadio con investimenti da 300milioni non deve essere fatto li .. e lo spazio ci sarebbe pure.. davanti a san Siro anche tralasciando l'ex trotto ( dall altra parte del trotto per indenterci ) c'è una mega area completamente vuota .
> 
> ma ripeto .. lo stadio nuovo NON deve sorgere li , come gia anticipato il massimo sarebbe nella zona ex expo perché sarebbe " fuori " da milano ma servita da ogni autostrada ..



perchè non di nuovo san siro?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda te lo dico da fruitore dello stadio da più di 20 anni... la zona SanSiro è la peggiore in assoluto .. forse ultimamente è migliorata per via della metro ma un nuovo stadio con investimenti da 300milioni non deve essere fatto li .. e lo spazio ci sarebbe pure.. davanti a san Siro anche tralasciando l'ex trotto ( dall altra parte del trotto per indenterci ) c'è una mega area completamente vuota .
> 
> ma ripeto .. lo stadio nuovo NON deve sorgere li , come gia anticipato il massimo sarebbe nella zona ex expo perché sarebbe " fuori " da milano ma servita da ogni autostrada ..



Dato che sei della zona, se all'Expo non dovessimo riuscirci, quali alternative ritieni credibili? (ma ne dubito visto che i soldi sono il più potente mezzo di persuasione al mondo dopo la faiga). Scalo Farini come lo vedi? Area Falk sarebbe fuori mano ma ci sarebbe tanto spazio.



ps18ps ha scritto:


> eh si è difficile trovare altre aree. Però per farlo rendere bene conviene, secondo me, prendere tutta una zona e trasferire li tutte le attività, inutile avere una sede con musei e bar e lo stadio da un'latra parte, conviene concentrare in un'unico posto il tutto, magari avendo tutto di proprietà e non in affitto come adesso la sede



Ah beh certo. Bisognerà creare una "cittadella" rossonera


----------



## ps18ps (11 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda te lo dico da fruitore dello stadio da più di 20 anni... la zona SanSiro è la peggiore in assoluto .. forse ultimamente è migliorata per via della metro ma un nuovo stadio con investimenti da 300milioni non deve essere fatto li .. e lo spazio ci sarebbe pure.. davanti a san Siro anche tralasciando l'ex trotto ( dall altra parte del trotto per indenterci ) c'è una mega area completamente vuota .
> 
> ma ripeto .. lo stadio nuovo NON deve sorgere li , come gia anticipato il massimo sarebbe nella zona ex expo perché sarebbe " fuori " da milano ma servita da ogni autostrada ..



secondo me invece adesso con la metro e tutti i mezzi che arrivano in zona è molto ben servita. on la zona trotto avrebbe un ampio spazio per allargare la zona commerciale. Dall'altro lato,dove c'è l'uscita della metro, ci sono parcheggi a pagamento all'aperto, che si potrebbero utilizzare tutti i giorni e non solo durante le partite, e adesso stanno finendo un piccolo parco/area verde.


----------



## -Lionard- (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...-galatioto-e-fininvest-ufficiale-vt36620.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutti i quotidiani si stanno allineando ma è solo la quiete prima della tempesta. Se, come è probabile e giusto che sia, non si avranno altre notizie ufficiali prima di giugno sono certo che inizierà il valzer delle voci di ripensamenti, di rilanci ed altre amenità simili. Calma e pazienza perché da ora si balla.

Per il resto mi colpisce sempre di più come, anche tra i tifosi rossoneri, noi utenti di questo forum siamo gli unici a fare un grande tifo affinchè questo affare vada in porto. Ad esempio proprio stamattina in radio stavo ascoltando una nota emittente sportiva milanese ed uno dei due giornalisti che conduceva la trasmissione si è lanciato in una filippica per chiedere ai tifosi rossoneri di protestare senza fine, di occupare Casa Milan, di sommergere di e-mail infuocate la società nel caso di cessione ai cinesi. Perché? Perché “sarebbe uno scandalo se il Milan finisse ai cinesi” e poi “i cinesi nel calcio non hanno mai fatto nulla di buono” (cit.). Ed attenzione non è un servo a libro paga di Berlusconi. Cose del genere furono pronunciate pure da Caressa qualche giorno fa. Purtroppo c’è un malcelato razzismo nei confronti dei cinesi che unito ad un’ignoranza diffusa crea un clima di diffidenza che, considerato lo stato attuale, risulta quantomeno curioso, per non dire di peggio. Forse è proprio per questo tipi di considerazioni che Berlusconi ha rilasciato quel video delirante. Speriamo che i giornalisti oltre a “mangiare” abbondantemente sulla vicenda spieghino anche che non si sta vendendo ai cinesi parrucchieri o gestori di pizzerie che si trovano sotto casa…


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Maggio 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Tutti i quotidiani si stanno allineando ma è solo la quiete prima della tempesta. Se, come è probabile e giusto che sia, non si avranno altre notizie ufficiali prima di giugno sono certo che inizierà il valzer delle voci di ripensamenti, di rilanci ed altre amenità simili. Calma e pazienza perché da ora si balla.
> 
> Per il resto mi colpisce sempre di più come, anche tra i tifosi rossoneri, noi utenti di questo forum siamo gli unici a fare un grande tifo affinchè questo affare vada in porto. Ad esempio proprio stamattina in radio stavo ascoltando una nota emittente sportiva milanese ed uno dei due giornalisti che conduceva la trasmissione si è lanciato in una filippica per chiedere ai tifosi rossoneri di protestare senza fine, di occupare Casa Milan, di sommergere di e-mail infuocate la società nel caso di cessione ai cinesi. Perché? Perché “sarebbe uno scandalo se il Milan finisse ai cinesi” e poi “i cinesi nel calcio non hanno mai fatto nulla di buono” (cit.). Ed attenzione non è un servo a libro paga di Berlusconi. Cose del genere furono pronunciate pure da Caressa qualche giorno fa. Purtroppo c’è un malcelato razzismo nei confronti dei cinesi che unito ad un’ignoranza diffusa crea un clima di diffidenza che, considerato lo stato attuale, risulta quantomeno curioso, per non dire di peggio. Forse è proprio per questo tipi di considerazioni che Berlusconi ha rilasciato quel video delirante. Speriamo che i giornalisti oltre a “mangiare” abbondantemente sulla vicenda spieghino anche che non si sta vendendo ai cinesi parrucchieri o gestori di pizzerie che si trovano sotto casa…



Anch'io ho sentito persone pensarla così. Con l'aggiunta di "E vedi Tohir che ha fatto"..
Purtroppo ci sono anche molti tifosi che non vedono di buon occhio la cessione ai cinesi.


----------



## koti (11 Maggio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho sentito persone pensarla così. Con l'aggiunta di "E vedi Tohir che ha fatto"..
> Purtroppo ci sono anche molti tifosi che non vedono di buon occhio la cessione ai cinesi.


Persone che la pensano così ci sono, ma secondo me sono in netta minoranza, basta dare un'occhiata sui social per rendersene conto.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho sentito persone pensarla così. Con l'aggiunta di "E vedi Tohir che ha fatto"..
> Purtroppo ci sono anche molti tifosi che non vedono di buon occhio la cessione ai cinesi.



E sopratutto Thoir con la Cina ci azzecca quanto noi con con i Tedeschi!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E sopratutto Thoir con la Cina ci azzecca quanto noi con con i Tedeschi!



Il fatto è che questo io lo so, ma molti no e pensano che siano tutti la stessa cosa..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Per il resto mi colpisce sempre di più come, anche tra i tifosi rossoneri, noi utenti di questo forum siamo gli unici a fare un grande tifo affinchè questo affare vada in porto. Ad esempio proprio stamattina in radio stavo ascoltando una nota emittente sportiva milanese ed uno dei due giornalisti che conduceva la trasmissione si è lanciato in una filippica per chiedere ai tifosi rossoneri di protestare senza fine, di occupare Casa Milan, di sommergere di e-mail infuocate la società nel caso di cessione ai cinesi. Perché? Perché “sarebbe uno scandalo se il Milan finisse ai cinesi” e poi “i cinesi nel calcio non hanno mai fatto nulla di buono” (cit.). Ed attenzione non è un servo a libro paga di Berlusconi. Cose del genere furono pronunciate pure da Caressa qualche giorno fa. Purtroppo c’è un malcelato razzismo nei confronti dei cinesi che unito ad un’ignoranza diffusa crea un clima di diffidenza che, considerato lo stato attuale, risulta quantomeno curioso, per non dire di peggio. Forse è proprio per questo tipi di considerazioni che Berlusconi ha rilasciato quel video delirante. Speriamo che i giornalisti oltre a “mangiare” abbondantemente sulla vicenda spieghino anche che non si sta vendendo ai cinesi parrucchieri o gestori di pizzerie che si trovano sotto casa…



Chi non vuole la cessione del Milan rientra in tre categorie:
1) A libro paga di Fester o vive leccando il nano in ambito milan
2) Over 60 nostalgico poco informato sui fatti e che ancora crede che il nano se vuole si compra la cina
3) Tifoso fasullo che in realtà gufa


----------



## ps18ps (11 Maggio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che questo io lo so, ma molti no e pensano che siano tutti la stessa cosa..



ma per me è che tanti vogliono il presidente tifoso e mecenate, e si sa che il proprietario straniero non lo è. Io preferisco invece una proprietà che investa nella società, ma con un progetto in modo tale che non dipenda dagli umori della proprietà, ma possa comunque essere indipendente.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi non vuole la cessione del Milan rientra in tre categorie:
> 1) A libro paga di Fester o vive leccando il nano in ambito milan
> 2) Over 60 nostalgico poco informato sui fatti e che ancora crede che il nano se vuole si compra la cina
> 3) Tifoso fasullo che in realtà gufa



Da pluri-over 60 ti garantisco che auspico arrivino i cinesi.
Mi va anche bene che SB mantenga un 30%, almeno ci saranno anche i suoi soldi quando ci saranno gli aumenti di Capitale.
Quello che conta è che arrivino finalmente i quattrini. E un nuovo staff tecnico. E giocatori scelti dallo staff. E che Galliani vada in pensione. E un allenatore con le @@. E che si torni a vincere in Europa. Tutto il resto non mi interessa...


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi non vuole la cessione del Milan rientra in tre categorie:
> 1) A libro paga di Fester o vive leccando il nano in ambito milan
> 2) Over 60 nostalgico poco informato sui fatti e che ancora crede che il nano se vuole si compra la cina
> 3) Tifoso fasullo che in realtà gufa



Perfetta disamina.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Maggio 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Tutti i quotidiani si stanno allineando ma è solo la quiete prima della tempesta. Se, come è probabile e giusto che sia, non si avranno altre notizie ufficiali prima di giugno sono certo che inizierà il valzer delle voci di ripensamenti, di rilanci ed altre amenità simili. Calma e pazienza perché da ora si balla.
> 
> Per il resto mi colpisce sempre di più come, anche tra i tifosi rossoneri, noi utenti di questo forum siamo gli unici a fare un grande tifo affinchè questo affare vada in porto. Ad esempio proprio stamattina in radio stavo ascoltando una nota emittente sportiva milanese ed uno dei due giornalisti che conduceva la trasmissione si è lanciato in una filippica per chiedere ai tifosi rossoneri di protestare senza fine, di occupare Casa Milan, di sommergere di e-mail infuocate la società nel caso di cessione ai cinesi. Perché? Perché “sarebbe uno scandalo se il Milan finisse ai cinesi” e poi “i cinesi nel calcio non hanno mai fatto nulla di buono” (cit.). Ed attenzione non è un servo a libro paga di Berlusconi. Cose del genere furono pronunciate pure da Caressa qualche giorno fa. Purtroppo c’è un malcelato razzismo nei confronti dei cinesi che unito ad un’ignoranza diffusa crea un clima di diffidenza che, considerato lo stato attuale, risulta quantomeno curioso, per non dire di peggio. Forse è proprio per questo tipi di considerazioni che Berlusconi ha rilasciato quel video delirante. Speriamo che i giornalisti oltre a “mangiare” abbondantemente sulla vicenda spieghino anche che non si sta vendendo ai cinesi parrucchieri o gestori di pizzerie che si trovano sotto casa…



Beh, egoisticamente sono ben felice della cessione ai cinesi, anche perchè secondo me (almeno mi auguro) il loro intento non è fare un investimento redditizio economicamente, ma utilizzare il brand Milan per scopi propagandistici, un po come fece Berlusconi ai suoi tempi.

Dal punto di vista filosofico/morale, ma anche pratico, questa trattativa ribadisce la morte del sistema Italia, economicamente ormai siamo solo una misera colonia e andrà sempre peggio, ai cinesi abbiamo svenduto tutto, presto saremo controllati da loro invece che dagli americani.


----------



## Miracle1980 (11 Maggio 2016)

Io credo che il discorso sia diverso. Molti (me incluso) già hanno nostalgia del Berlusconi presidente perchè è praticamente impossibile ripetere ciò che ha (abbiamo) ottenuto in termini di successi, trofei, qualità e visibilità. Se valutiamo gli ultimi 30 anni il Milan è sopra anche al Barcellona complessivamente.
La nuova società (i ''cinesi'') sarà anche iperorganizzata e stabile nei bilanci...ma, nei prossimi 20 anni, difficilmente potranno susseguire la metà dei trofei vinti durante la gestione di S.B.
Quindi c'è, da una parte, la necessità di cambiare e, dall'altra, la paura e l'ansia del ''nuovo''. Questo è normale ma adesso non ci sono altre soluzioni in quanto si è arrivati al punto di non ritorno.
L'unica accusa che mi sento di fare a S.B. sono questi ultimi 5 anni di gestione (senza amore, programmazione, coerenza, etc.)....ma, una volta ceduto il Milan, sarà sicuramente perdonato. Massima riconoscenza da parte mia.


----------



## ignaxio (11 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano, (futuro direttore di Milan Channel per me), nel pomeriggio con un articolo chiarirà la questione delle penali.


----------



## Henry (11 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, egoisticamente sono ben felice della cessione ai cinesi, anche perchè secondo me (almeno mi auguro) il loro intento non è fare un investimento redditizio economicamente, ma utilizzare il brand Milan per scopi propagandistici, un po come fece Berlusconi ai suoi tempi.
> 
> Dal punto di vista filosofico/morale, ma anche pratico, questa trattativa ribadisce la morte del sistema Italia, economicamente ormai siamo solo una misera colonia e andrà sempre peggio, ai cinesi abbiamo svenduto tutto, presto saremo controllati da loro invece che dagli americani.



Secondo me sarà una via di mezzo. All'inizio faranno investimenti a perdere, per cercare di riposizionare il Milan sull'arena internazionale, ma alla lunga ci vorranno guadagnare, e avranno già fatto i loro conti. La cosa non sarebbe un male, anzi, io condivido l'opinione di chi auspica questo sviluppo : alla lunga una società che cammina sulle proprie gambe come Real, Barcellona, Bayern è meglio, se riesci a raggiungere un alto livello di ricavi.


----------



## Henry (11 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Campopiano, (futuro direttore di Milan Channel per me), nel pomeriggio con un articolo chiarirà la questione delle penali.



Sulle penali lo aspetto al varco


----------



## ps18ps (11 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarà una via di mezzo. All'inizio faranno investimenti a perdere, per cercare di riposizionare il Milan sull'arena internazionale, ma alla lunga ci vorranno guadagnare, e avranno già fatto i loro conti. La cosa non sarebbe un male, anzi, io condivido l'opinione di chi auspica questo sviluppo : alla lunga una società che cammina sulle proprie gambe come Real, Barcellona, Bayern è meglio, se riesci a raggiungere un alto livello di ricavi.



esatto... per me il modello di riferimento deve essere il Bayern (le due spagnole vanno avanti solo grazie al sistema spagna , tra banche e stato, che le finanziano)


----------



## Elmajiko10 (11 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io l ho detto ieri, se i soldi ci saranno e l' affare è a buon punto:
> 
> Benatia ( 20 milioni in esubero al Bayern), Pijanic ( 38 milioni clausola rescissoria), Kantè (una 30ina?), Ibra (0)
> 
> ...



Se è vero che arrivano i cinesi e mettono sul piatto 100ml più qualche cessione ed in più questa e la vera estate per fare del gran mercato...io credo che bastino 5 acquisti per un super Milan....CESSIONI poli 5ml menez 10ml Honda 5ml Bonaventura 20ml zapata 0ml Alex 0ml Balotelli fp boateng 0ml d.lopez 3ml El sharawy 13 ml totale ricavi 56 ml
ACQUISTI benatia 20ml biglia 20ml isco 40ml pastore 30ml ibrahimovic 0ml vangioni 0ml
FORMAZIONE
donnarumma 
Abate benatia romagnoli Antonelli
J.mauri biglia isco
Pastore
Ibra bacca
ALLENATORE R.DONADONI
sarebbe un sogno


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Se è vero che arrivano i cinesi e mettono sul piatto 100ml più qualche cessione ed in più questa e la vera estate per fare del gran mercato...io credo che bastino 5 acquisti per un super Milan....CESSIONI poli 5ml menez 10ml Honda 5ml Bonaventura 20ml zapata 0ml Alex 0ml Balotelli fp boateng 0ml d.lopez 3ml El sharawy 13 ml totale ricavi 56 ml
> ACQUISTI benatia 20ml biglia 20ml isco 40ml pastore 30ml ibrahimovic 0ml vangioni 0ml
> FORMAZIONE
> donnarumma
> ...



Oddio Mauri titolare....

Io cambierei radicalmente i terzini....


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Sulle penali lo aspetto al varco


Nell'ultimo articolo sul tema non è stato chiaro, in effetti. Una penalizzazione ci sarà, probabilmente su eventuali ritardi nell'andata a contratto, o sulla mancata consultazione tra le parti nel caso di atti di gestione ordinaria e/o straordinaria oltre una data soglia intercorrenti in questo periodo. Galatioto ieri ha fatto capire che ha fretta, o che la auspica.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi non parliamo di mercato 

E lasciamo Kantè al Leciester per il prossimo anno.


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano in risposta ad un mio tweet che chiedeva se vi saranno chiarimenti in termini di accordi sul mercato da parte di Cinesi-Fininvest: "Ne sto scrivendo adesso".*


----------



## Henry (11 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nell'ultimo articolo sul tema non è stato chiaro, in effetti. Una penalizzazione ci sarà, probabilmente su eventuali ritardi nell'andata a contratto, o sulla mancata consultazione tra le parti nel caso di atti di gestione ordinaria e/o straordinaria oltre una data soglia intercorrenti in questo periodo. Galatioto ieri ha fatto capire che ha fretta, o che la auspica.



Ti quoto


----------



## de sica (11 Maggio 2016)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Se è vero che arrivano i cinesi e mettono sul piatto 100ml più qualche cessione ed in più questa e la vera estate per fare del gran mercato...io credo che bastino 5 acquisti per un super Milan....CESSIONI poli 5ml menez 10ml Honda 5ml Bonaventura 20ml zapata 0ml Alex 0ml Balotelli fp boateng 0ml d.lopez 3ml El sharawy 13 ml totale ricavi 56 ml
> ACQUISTI benatia 20ml biglia 20ml isco 40ml pastore 30ml ibrahimovic 0ml vangioni 0ml
> FORMAZIONE
> donnarumma
> ...


Formazione da secondo posto al massimo e senza coppe europee.
Se vogliamo tornare a vincere e dominare in ambito europeo, 3/4 di quella rosa non vanno per niente bene, a cominciare dall'allenatore.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un mio tweet che chiedeva se vi saranno chiarimenti in termini di accordi sul mercato da parte di Cinesi-Fininvest: "Ne sto scrivendo adesso".*



Speriamo bene.


----------



## Henry (11 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> esatto... per me il modello di riferimento deve essere il Bayern (le due spagnole vanno avanti solo grazie al sistema spagna , tra banche e stato, che le finanziano)



Su banche e aiuti di Stato in Spagna hai pienamente ragione.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> esatto... per me il modello di riferimento deve essere il Bayern (le due spagnole vanno avanti solo grazie al sistema spagna , tra banche e stato, che le finanziano)



Anche il modello Atletico mi piacerebbe emulare, o Arsenal...però pensando a vincere tutto (se ci saranno veramente tantissimi soldi)


----------



## kolao95 (11 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Oddio Mauri titolare....
> 
> Io cambierei radicalmente i terzini....



I giovani vanno inseriti proprio con i campioni, solo così possono crescere, vedasi Pogba.


----------



## Miracle1980 (11 Maggio 2016)

Adesso basta chiacchiere e sogni...iniziamo a vincere sta ca**o di coppa Italia! È fondamentale per il morale di chi resterà e sopratutto per respirare un pò di aria europea...


----------



## ps18ps (11 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Anche il modello Atletico mi piacerebbe emulare, o Arsenal...però pensando a vincere tutto (se ci saranno veramente tantissimi soldi)



diciamo che il modello atletico, per come lo so io, è prima iniziato collaborando con il gruppo doyen mentre adesso stanno facendo investimenti, sopratutto stadio con l'ingresso di wanda group. Invece il modello Arsenal non lo conosco quindi non giudico. Comunque l'atletico è la dimostrazione che con competenza e un buon progetto si può competere con i big nonostante un fatturato nettamente inferiore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano nuovo articolo: le penali sono previste e il mercato del Diavolo è completamente bloccato (fatte salve alcune operazioni minori). Sono previste penali nei contratti telefonici, figuriamoci quindi per trattative di questo livello.
La penale, da quello che risulta a chi scrive, c'è, comporta naturalmente un esborso economico in caso di violazione, ed è vincolata alla parola "esclusiva". Ma è subordinata in ogni caso alla volontà di Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, che nei momenti clou di questa fase in esclusiva hanno quindi due vie di uscita completamente gratuite. 
Per fare chiarezza: se Fininvest, ad esempio, oggi si rivolgesse ad un soggetto terzo per la cessione del Milan, la controparte guidata da Sal Galatioto potrebbe chiedere il pagamento della penale. Cosa che invece non potrà accadere quando tra un paio di settimane lo stesso advisor dovrà presentare a Silvio e Fininvest l'intera conglomerata cinese interessata all'acquisto del Diavolo. 
Berlusconi quindi potrà rompere il vincolo di esclusiva, senza penali, se questo non accadrà, e potra farlo anche se la presentazione (come stabilito nell'accordo) ci sarà ma la cordata cinese non lo convincerà. 
In parole povere, spetterà sempre a lui spetta l'ultima parola, ma in questi giorni di due diligence è messo nero su bianco che siano rispettati i patti iniziali di esclusiva.
Per quanto riguarda il mercato in questa fase di transizione, a chi scrive risulta che sia tutto congelato (acquisti e rinnovi contrattuali). E comunque qualsiasi decisone sarà sottoposta al vaglio della cordata cinese. Ad esempio, non è affatto vero che Montolivo abbia rinnovato. Milan e giocatore sono d'accordo ma non hanno ratificato nulla. Le uniche operazioni che verranno effettuate saranno di tono minore. Inutile quindi sognare grandi colpi: al momento Fininvest e i cinesi pensano a chiudere la trattativa. Il mercato viene dopo.*


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano nuovo articolo: le penali sono previste e il mercato del Diavolo è completamente bloccato (fatte salve alcune operazioni minori). Sono previste penali nei contratti telefonici, figuriamoci quindi per trattative di questo livello.
> La penale, da quello che risulta a chi scrive, c'è, comporta naturalmente un esborso economico in caso di violazione, ed è vincolata alla parola "esclusiva". Ma è subordinata in ogni caso alla volontà di Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, che nei momenti clou di questa fase in esclusiva hanno quindi due vie di uscita completamente gratuite.
> Per fare chiarezza: se Fininvest, ad esempio, oggi si rivolgesse ad un soggetto terzo per la cessione del Milan, la controparte guidata da Sal Galatioto potrebbe chiedere il pagamento della penale. Cosa che invece non potrà accadere quando tra un paio di settimane lo stesso advisor dovrà presentare a Silvio e Fininvest l'intera conglomerata cinese interessata all'acquisto del Diavolo.
> Berlusconi quindi potrà rompere il vincolo di esclusiva, senza penali, se questo non accadrà, e potra farlo anche se la presentazione (come stabilito nell'accordo) ci sarà ma la cordata cinese non lo convincerà.
> ...



Insomma, il Gallo ha già il rinnovo di Tontolivo come colpo in canna. Aiuto


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano nuovo articolo: le penali sono previste e il mercato del Diavolo è completamente bloccato (fatte salve alcune operazioni minori). Sono previste penali nei contratti telefonici, figuriamoci quindi per trattative di questo livello.
> La penale, da quello che risulta a chi scrive, c'è, comporta naturalmente un esborso economico in caso di violazione, ed è vincolata alla parola "esclusiva". Ma è subordinata in ogni caso alla volontà di Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, che nei momenti clou di questa fase in esclusiva hanno quindi due vie di uscita completamente gratuite.
> Per fare chiarezza: se Fininvest, ad esempio, oggi si rivolgesse ad un soggetto terzo per la cessione del Milan, la controparte guidata da Sal Galatioto potrebbe chiedere il pagamento della penale. Cosa che invece non potrà accadere quando tra un paio di settimane lo stesso advisor dovrà presentare a Silvio e Fininvest l'intera conglomerata cinese interessata all'acquisto del Diavolo.
> Berlusconi quindi potrà rompere il vincolo di esclusiva, senza penali, se questo non accadrà, e potra farlo anche se la presentazione (come stabilito nell'accordo) ci sarà ma la cordata cinese non lo convincerà.
> ...



Se a prima vista la cosa può sembrare negativa dall'altro vuol dire che c'è tutto l'interesse di chiudere il più presto possibile.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Maggio 2016)

> Per quanto riguarda il mercato in questa fase di transizione, a chi scrive risulta che sia tutto congelato (acquisti e rinnovi contrattuali). E comunque qualsiasi decisone sarà sottoposta al vaglio della cordata cinese.


che poi ufficialmente il mercato inizia il 1 luglio...quindi si può benissimo trattare giocatori ed eventualmente bloccarli fino alle firme...ovviamente con l'avallo dei cinesi xkè se no arriverebbero le solite pippe


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano nuovo articolo: le penali sono previste e il mercato del Diavolo è completamente bloccato (fatte salve alcune operazioni minori). Sono previste penali nei contratti telefonici, figuriamoci quindi per trattative di questo livello.
> La penale, da quello che risulta a chi scrive, c'è, comporta naturalmente un esborso economico in caso di violazione, ed è vincolata alla parola "esclusiva". Ma è subordinata in ogni caso alla volontà di Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, che nei momenti clou di questa fase in esclusiva hanno quindi due vie di uscita completamente gratuite.
> Per fare chiarezza: se Fininvest, ad esempio, oggi si rivolgesse ad un soggetto terzo per la cessione del Milan, la controparte guidata da Sal Galatioto potrebbe chiedere il pagamento della penale. Cosa che invece non potrà accadere quando tra un paio di settimane lo stesso advisor dovrà presentare a Silvio e Fininvest l'intera conglomerata cinese interessata all'acquisto del Diavolo.
> Berlusconi quindi potrà rompere il vincolo di esclusiva, senza penali, se questo non accadrà, e potra farlo anche se la presentazione (come stabilito nell'accordo) ci sarà ma la cordata cinese non lo convincerà.
> ...



Bene, speriamo che la cosa vada liscia come l'olio e passare un bel mese di Giugno 



Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> che poi ufficialmente il mercato inizia il 1 luglio...quindi si può benissimo trattare giocatori ed eventualmente bloccarli fino alle firme...ovviamente con l'avallo dei cinesi xkè se no arriverebbero le solite pippe



Se l'organigramma societario dei cinesi è già programmato (e accettato da Silvio), se il nano è convinto a cedere i cinesi potrebbero già operare sul mercato e bloccare i giocatori (come ha fatto in pratica il Bayern con Renato Sanches e Hummels).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano nuovo articolo: le penali sono previste e il mercato del Diavolo è completamente bloccato (fatte salve alcune operazioni minori). Sono previste penali nei contratti telefonici, figuriamoci quindi per trattative di questo livello.
> La penale, da quello che risulta a chi scrive, c'è, comporta naturalmente un esborso economico in caso di violazione, ed è vincolata alla parola "esclusiva". Ma è subordinata in ogni caso alla volontà di Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, che nei momenti clou di questa fase in esclusiva hanno quindi due vie di uscita completamente gratuite.
> Per fare chiarezza: se Fininvest, ad esempio, oggi si rivolgesse ad un soggetto terzo per la cessione del Milan, la controparte guidata da Sal Galatioto potrebbe chiedere il pagamento della penale. Cosa che invece non potrà accadere quando tra un paio di settimane lo stesso advisor dovrà presentare a Silvio e Fininvest l'intera conglomerata cinese interessata all'acquisto del Diavolo.
> Berlusconi quindi potrà rompere il vincolo di esclusiva, senza penali, se questo non accadrà, e potra farlo anche se la presentazione (come stabilito nell'accordo) ci sarà ma la cordata cinese non lo convincerà.
> ...



Le penali gratuite che i cinesi hanno accettato di inserire dopo che si palesano per me hanno un chiaro senso: vediamo se hai il coraggio di scappare dopo che ci conosci...


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le penali gratuite che i cinesi hanno accettato di inserire dopo che si palesano per me hanno un chiaro senso: vediamo se hai il coraggio di scappare dopo che ci conosci...



Speriamo.

Io ho paura di uno scenario da incubo: salta tutto, mercato condizionato dalla trattativa (scusa di Galliani) e altra stagione persa


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Maggio 2016)

L'importante è che vengano bloccati i rinnovi, anche a costo di non concludere acquisti prima del 1 luglio (come di solito comunque facciamo)


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le penali gratuite che i cinesi hanno accettato di inserire dopo che si palesano per me hanno un chiaro senso: vediamo se hai il coraggio di scappare dopo che ci conosci...



Se Berlusconi fa saltare la trattativa, penso che Galatioto svelerà i cinesi della cordata, per far rendere conto alla gente che non sono loro inaffidabili, ma è Silvio che è malato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se Berlusconi fa saltare la trattativa, penso che Galatioto svelerà i cinesi della cordata, per far rendere conto alla gente che non sono loro inaffidabili, ma è Silvio che è malato



Poco ma sicuro. Non gli conviene fare il furbo con questa gente. I cinesi hanno accettato quelle penali come si fa con un bambino insistente che, prima di recitare la poesia, ti chiede di vedere la 10€ che gli hai promesso. 

A poesia terminata gliela si infila in bocca e gli si dice "bravo"  (scherzo)


----------



## siioca (11 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Speriamo.
> 
> Io ho paura di uno scenario da incubo: salta tutto, mercato condizionato dalla trattativa (scusa di Galliani) e altra stagione persa



Sarebbe il peggiore degli incubi.


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se Berlusconi fa saltare la trattativa, penso che Galatioto svelerà i cinesi della cordata, per far rendere conto alla gente che non sono loro inaffidabili, ma è Silvio che è malato



Appena salteranno fuori, anche solo ufficiosamente, i nomi dei componenti della cordata e dei progetti che hanno in mente, tra grandi colpi sul mercato, progetto stadio, nuovo allenatore...Quello sarà il punto di non ritorno per Berlusconi.


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Speriamo.
> 
> Io ho paura di uno scenario da incubo: salta tutto, mercato condizionato dalla trattativa (scusa di Galliani) e altra stagione persa



Si profila la terza stagione senza coppe.
Non si può continuare così.

Ma poi...di che ti preoccupi?
Berlusconi si terrà il Milan e senza investire? Lascialo fare. Il problema sarebbe suo. San Siro sarebbe deserto, gli sponsor mollerebbero, la squadra lotterà per non retrocedere, cederebbe l'anno prossimo alla metà di quanto cederebbe quest'anno...
Affari suoi.

Dubito comunque che a questo giro vada a finire così.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano nuovo articolo: le penali sono previste e il mercato del Diavolo è completamente bloccato (fatte salve alcune operazioni minori). Sono previste penali nei contratti telefonici, figuriamoci quindi per trattative di questo livello.
> La penale, da quello che risulta a chi scrive, c'è, comporta naturalmente un esborso economico in caso di violazione, ed è vincolata alla parola "esclusiva". Ma è subordinata in ogni caso alla volontà di Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, che nei momenti clou di questa fase in esclusiva hanno quindi due vie di uscita completamente gratuite.
> Per fare chiarezza: se Fininvest, ad esempio, oggi si rivolgesse ad un soggetto terzo per la cessione del Milan, la controparte guidata da Sal Galatioto potrebbe chiedere il pagamento della penale. Cosa che invece non potrà accadere quando tra un paio di settimane lo stesso advisor dovrà presentare a Silvio e Fininvest l'intera conglomerata cinese interessata all'acquisto del Diavolo.
> Berlusconi quindi potrà rompere il vincolo di esclusiva, senza penali, se questo non accadrà, e potra farlo anche se la presentazione (come stabilito nell'accordo) ci sarà ma la cordata cinese non lo convincerà.
> ...



Rimango della mia idea.. la trattativa può saltare solo se i cinesi rivelano un bluff ed i 700 mln non si vedono.. Con Bee era andato tutto bene e non parlatemi della storia della minoranza, c'erano dei piani che Bee avrebbe preso la maggioranza entro qualche anno... ma i soldi non c'erano.

Se Fininvest vede i 700 mln, vedrete che impaccano e salutano. Sono talmente disperati che non vedono l'ora.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Poco ma sicuro. Non gli conviene fare il furbo con questa gente. I cinesi hanno accettato quelle penali come si fa con un bambino insistente che, prima di recitare la poesia, ti chiede di vedere la 10€ che gli hai promesso.
> 
> A poesia terminata gliela si infila in bocca e gli si dice "bravo"  (scherzo)



Bravissimo quest'esempio calza a pennello hanno accettato queste condizioni perché sanno che comu que silvio non può uscire dalla trattativa perché loro presenteranno tutte le garanzie necessarie


----------



## mabadi (11 Maggio 2016)

Quindi l'esclusiva è a trattare con Galatioto il quale indicherà i soggetti che rappresenta.
Davo per scontato che fosse prevista una penale in caso di violazione dell'esclusiva per la durata di un mese e mezzo.
Ciò che non mi aspettavo è che l'accordo potrebbe essere risolto fra due settimane quanto verranno indicati i nominativi dei potenziali acquirenti.
Ci hanno messo tutto sto tempo per firmare un accordo vincolate per 15 giorni.... ma.................
Peraltro deduco che la cordata non sia neanche ben definita fatto salvo Jack Ma......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano nuovo articolo: le penali sono previste e il mercato del Diavolo è completamente bloccato (fatte salve alcune operazioni minori). Sono previste penali nei contratti telefonici, figuriamoci quindi per trattative di questo livello.
> La penale, da quello che risulta a chi scrive, c'è, comporta naturalmente un esborso economico in caso di violazione, ed è vincolata alla parola "esclusiva". Ma è subordinata in ogni caso alla volontà di Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, che nei momenti clou di questa fase in esclusiva hanno quindi due vie di uscita completamente gratuite.
> Per fare chiarezza: se Fininvest, ad esempio, oggi si rivolgesse ad un soggetto terzo per la cessione del Milan, la controparte guidata da Sal Galatioto potrebbe chiedere il pagamento della penale. Cosa che invece non potrà accadere quando tra un paio di settimane lo stesso advisor dovrà presentare a Silvio e Fininvest l'intera conglomerata cinese interessata all'acquisto del Diavolo.
> Berlusconi quindi potrà rompere il vincolo di esclusiva, senza penali, se questo non accadrà, e potra farlo anche se la presentazione (come stabilito nell'accordo) ci sarà ma la cordata cinese non lo convincerà.
> ...


Tutto ragionevole: è un'esclusiva, quindi Fininvest non può rivolgersi a terzi; i cinesi, invece, dovranno presentarsi una volta per tutte, come pattuito. Venute meno queste condizioni, salterebbe l'accordo ma né Fininvest si rivolgerà a terzi, né i cinesi faranno i misteriosi. 
Che poi a Berlusconi la cordata possa non piacere non lo considero nemmeno, se gli è piaciuto Bee...


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

Chissa cosa si intende con quel "operazioni minori già concordate".


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Non ho conferme per ora, ma in Cina si segue la pista #Baidu e #RobinLi,la mia prima intuizione del 15 aprile scorso."*


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Non ho conferme per ora, ma in Cina si segue la pista #Baidu e #RobinLi,la mia prima intuizione del 15 aprile scorso."*



Evergrande e Robin Li insieme e mancherebbero ancora almeno 4 nomi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Evergrande e Robin Li insieme e mancherebbero ancora almeno 4 nomi.



Chissà se Silvio si farà convincere da sti due poveretti.......... non oso immaginare da chi sarà composta il resto della cordata


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Evergrande e Robin Li insieme e mancherebbero ancora almeno 4 nomi.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chissà se Silvio si farà convincere da sti due poveretti.......... non oso immaginare da chi sarà composta il resto della cordata



Spero che uno non escluda l'altro.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Non ho conferme per ora, ma in Cina si segue la pista #Baidu e #RobinLi,la mia prima intuizione del 15 aprile scorso."*



Bhe direi chevle garanzie ci sino vero silvio?


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chissà se Silvio si farà convincere da sti due poveretti.......... non oso immaginare da chi sarà composta il resto della cordata



Pensa che qualche settimana fà eravamo contenti quando si parlava del fatto che ci poteva comprare solo uno tra Robin Li e Jack Ma,discutendo del fatto che anche da soli potevano portarci in alto,ed adesso veniamo a sapere che non solo potrebbero essere insieme ma ci sarebberò ALMENO altri 4 Imprenditori Cinesi sconosciuti,ditemi voi.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Non ho conferme per ora, ma in Cina si segue la pista #Baidu e #RobinLi,la mia prima intuizione del 15 aprile scorso."*



La sparo... qua arriva "l'ordine da Pechino".... secondo me Robin Li ed i vari dell'Evergrande non sono "interessati" nel Milan. Ma parliamo di un paese ancora totalitario e magari hanno ricevuto l'ordine di formare una cordata in modo da dividersi i costi. Un conto è mettere 1 mld uno solo un conto è dividere 1 mld per 6.
Queste cordate, devono comunque sottostare agli ordini del Governo, e dunque non possono fare quello che vogliono.

Per ragioni ovvie il governo non può andare in giro e dire che stiamo comprando il Milan.. hanno bisogno di queste aziende come maschera.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Maggio 2016)

Fine elezioni 15 giugno
Fine esclusiva. 15 giugno.

Meditate gente.... Meditate


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La sparo... qua arriva "l'ordine da Pechino".... secondo me Robin Li ed i vari dell'Evergrande non sono "interessati" nel Milan. Ma parliamo di un paese ancora totalitario e magari hanno ricevuto l'ordine di formare una cordata in modo da dividersi i costi. Un conto è mettere 1 mld uno solo un conto è dividere 1 mld per 6.
> Queste cordate, devono comunque sottostare agli ordini del Governo, e dunque non possono fare quello che vogliono.
> 
> Per ragioni ovvie il governo non può andare in giro e dire che stiamo comprando il Milan.. hanno bisogno di queste aziende come maschera.



Questi sono persone che portano 2500 dipendenti in Spagna per festeggiare il 21 anno del azienda. 
Mentre l anno prima i dipendenti fortunati erano 6800


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Fine elezioni 15 giugno
> Fine esclusiva. 15 giugno.
> 
> Meditate gente.... Meditate



Fine elezioni 8 Giugno 2009
Cessione Kakà 9 Giugno 2009

Meditate gente,meditate.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2016)

In pratica con Robin Li ed Evergrande avremmo Li, una mega conglomerata e Jack ma nella stessa cordata...

Tremo!


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In pratica con Robin Li ed Evergrande avremmo Li, una mega conglomerata e Jack ma nella stessa cordata...
> 
> Tremo!





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Fine elezioni 8 Giugno 2009
> Cessione Kakà 9 Giugno 2009
> 
> Meditate gente,meditate.



Tremo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (11 Maggio 2016)

Se tutto va bene... Finalmente dall'anno prossimo posso tornare allo stadio!!!


----------



## Stex (11 Maggio 2016)

Se si riesce a chiudere davvero per il 15 giugno il mercato non avra grossi problemi, essendoci l'europeo dove molti giocatori possono mettersi in mostra ed aspettare l'offerta migliore a fine dello stesso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La sparo... qua arriva "l'ordine da Pechino".... secondo me Robin Li ed i vari dell'Evergrande non sono "interessati" nel Milan. Ma parliamo di un paese ancora totalitario e magari hanno ricevuto l'ordine di formare una cordata in modo da dividersi i costi. Un conto è mettere 1 mld uno solo un conto è dividere 1 mld per 6.
> Queste cordate, devono comunque sottostare agli ordini del Governo, e dunque non possono fare quello che vogliono.
> 
> Per ragioni ovvie il governo non può andare in giro e dire che stiamo comprando il Milan.. hanno bisogno di queste aziende come maschera.



Non è una idea peregrina. Tra le poche cose giuste dette da Fu Xiacoso della camera di commercio italo-cinese c'era proprio questo ragionamento. Ossia che malgrado la loro forza, i cinesi non buttano i soldi dalla finestra e un investimento del genere in un settore particolare come quello sportivo, sarebbe più comprensibile che se lo dividano più colossi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2016)

Dovessimo cedere, abbonamento e maglietta nuova (di qualche campione magari?  ) non me li toglie nessuno!


----------



## ignaxio (11 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dovessimo cedere, abbonamento e maglietta nuova (di qualche campione magari?  ) non me li toglie nessuno!


E in più io mi iscriverò a qualche club Peccato che quello di Parma abbia chiuso durante gli ultimi anni di crisi


----------



## Crox93 (11 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Fine elezioni 15 giugno
> Fine esclusiva. 15 giugno.
> 
> Meditate gente.... Meditate



Fatico ad essere positivo nonostante la firma,finchè non vedo non credo.
Le elezioni di mezzo non dico che mi puzzano ma mi fanno stare allerta


----------



## kollaps (11 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Non ho conferme per ora, ma in Cina si segue la pista #Baidu e #RobinLi,la mia prima intuizione del 15 aprile scorso."*


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Evergrande e Robin Li insieme e mancherebbero ancora almeno 4 nomi.



Sì che già insieme fanno il patrimonio del nano x 15... E ne mancano altri 4 o 5 da contare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2016)

Si ma se in questo gruppo di investitori ci sono compagnie una più ricca dell'altra, quanti miliardi finiremmo per avere? Altro che 100 milioni, pretenderei 500 milioni di euro ad ogni sessione di mercato estiva.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ma se in questo gruppo di investitori ci sono compagnie una più ricca dell'altra, quanti miliardi finiremmo per avere? Altro che 100 milioni, pretenderei 500 milioni di euro ad ogni sessione di mercato estiva.



1 - il conto in banca non vuol dire nulla.

2 - a me sta cosa non convince manco un po'. Preferivo un riccone in singolo.


----------



## Snake (11 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 2 - a me sta cosa non convince manco un po'. Preferivo un riccone in singolo.



ah non sono l'unico quindi


----------



## alcyppa (11 Maggio 2016)

Certo che se la trattativa dovesse andare male (e la possibilità è più che concreta contando con che bestie abbiamo a che fare) sarà un bel tonfo per tutti quelli che stanno già sognando in grande.
Peggiore di quello dell'anno scorso, e di molto anche.


A me starebbe già bene anche solo non dover più rivedere quel maledetto sorriso giallastro.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Certo che se la trattativa dovesse andare male (e la possibilità è più che concreta contando con che bestie abbiamo a che fare) sarà un bel tonfo per tutti quelli che stanno già sognando in grande.
> Peggiore di quello dell'anno scorso, e di molto anche.
> 
> 
> A me starebbe già bene anche solo non dover più rivedere quel maledetto sorriso giallastro.



Quoto in tutto.

Occhio che la scadenza dell'esclusiva coincide con la fine delle elezioni.

Io ho paura.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1 - il conto in banca non vuol dire nulla.
> 
> 2 - a me sta cosa non convince manco un po'. Preferivo un riccone in singolo.



Il fatto che ci compri una cordata non vuol dire mica che per ogni decisione andranno ai voti. Ci saranno dei dirigenti scelti di comune accordo tra tutti i cinesi. Poi questi dirigenti lavoreranno autonomamente. 
O credete che i cinesi siano delle versioni asiatiche di Berlusconi? Voglio posso e comando io? 
Inoltre, cosa più importante di tutte, qualora un domani qualcuno si dovesse stancare, trovo più semplice sostituire un anello della catena piuttosto che un pezzo unico. A me il singolo riccone, oggi, non da alcuna fiducia. Ne abbiamo avuto uno per 30 anni, evento unico nella storia del calcio. Cerchiamo di non sfidare troppo la fortuna...


----------



## Crox93 (11 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quoto in tutto.
> 
> Occhio che la scadenza dell'esclusiva coincide con la fine delle elezioni.
> 
> Io ho paura.



Non sono l'unico a pensarci allora.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ma se in questo gruppo di investitori ci sono compagnie una più ricca dell'altra, quanti miliardi finiremmo per avere? Altro che 100 milioni, pretenderei 500 milioni di euro ad ogni sessione di mercato estiva.



Col FPF non funziona proprio così.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Col FPF non funziona proprio così.



Senza coppe si può, credo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1 - il conto in banca non vuol dire nulla.
> 
> 2 - a me sta cosa non convince manco un po'. Preferivo un riccone in singolo.



Dimenticate che a capo di questi investitori c'è lo stato cinese. 
Hanno intenzioni di investire nel calcio e questo è un dato incontrovertibile. Abbiamo la fortuna che stanno puntando su di noi come testa di ariete.
Il fatto che ci siano più investitori di questa portata con aziende super serie e affermate è sinonimo di qualità e sicurezza per il nostro futuro.

Se disgraziatamente dovessimo perdere questo treno per colpa di Silvio... Io riceverò un colpo tale da non rialzarmi più da terra.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Senza coppe si può, credo.



Appunto, solo quest'anno, poi se acquisti campioni quest'anno vai in Europa per forza di cose il prossimo anno e puoi spendere solo quanto ricavi.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Appunto, solo quest'anno, poi se acquisti campioni quest'anno vai in Europa per forza di cose il prossimo anno e puoi spendere solo quanto ricavi.



In un anno, se questi cinesi fanno sul serio, il nostro fatturato potrebbe aumentare di parecchio.


----------



## anakyn101 (11 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Col FPF non funziona proprio così.



Infatti. Certo possono sempre farli entrare come delle sponsorships cammuffate al club come PSG e ManCity..
Finche' il nano non firma la cessione rimango bello calmo e non voglio pensarci troppo. Non mi fido del Berlusca.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In un anno, se questi cinesi fanno sul serio, il nostro fatturato potrebbe aumentare di parecchio.



Non lo so, io credo invece che sarà un processo graduale. La Juventus c'ha messo 5-6 anni per arrivare ai 400 milioni di fatturato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ma se in questo gruppo di investitori ci sono compagnie una più ricca dell'altra, quanti miliardi finiremmo per avere? Altro che 100 milioni, pretenderei 500 milioni di euro ad ogni sessione di mercato estiva.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Col FPF non funziona proprio così.





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Senza coppe si può, credo.



Si, le sanzioni UEFA colpiscono chi ci gioca. Quindi se non ci vai non ti tange.

Ad ogni modo abbiamo capito come fare per aggirare queste restrizioni. Metterci almeno altrettanto cash come sponsorizzazioni. 
Tipo: ci qualifichiamo per la EL ed i cinesi vogliono investire 300M? Bene, 150M li mettono sul mercato e 150M in sponsorizzazioni per gonfiare il fatturato. Anno dopo stessa cosa. E cosi via.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2016)

In pratica si passa dalla parte del "male" (Pg, M.city) , mi piace!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1 - il conto in banca non vuol dire nulla.
> 
> 2 - a me sta cosa non convince manco un po'. Preferivo un riccone in singolo.





Snake ha scritto:


> ah non sono l'unico quindi



Normalmente le cordate sono infauste, ho ancora i brividi a pensare cosa sarebbe successo se ci avrebbe preso M Beeehhhh,

ma qui è una cosa diversa, a mio parere non potevamo trovare soluzione migliore, molto meglio che se ci avrebbe preso uno sceicco


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci compri una cordata non vuol dire mica che per ogni decisione andranno ai voti. Ci saranno dei dirigenti scelti di comune accordo tra tutti i cinesi. Poi questi dirigenti lavoreranno autonomamente.
> O credete che i cinesi siano delle versioni asiatiche di Berlusconi? Voglio posso e comando io?
> Inoltre, cosa più importante di tutte, qualora un domani qualcuno si dovesse stancare, trovo più semplice sostituire un anello della catena piuttosto che un pezzo unico. A me il singolo riccone, oggi, non da alcuna fiducia. Ne abbiamo avuto uno per 30 anni, evento unico nella storia del calcio. Cerchiamo di non sfidare troppo la fortuna...



Rispondo sotto.



MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dimenticate che a capo di questi investitori c'è lo stato cinese.
> Hanno intenzioni di investire nel calcio e questo è un dato incontrovertibile. Abbiamo la fortuna che stanno puntando su di noi come testa di ariete.
> Il fatto che ci siano più investitori di questa portata con aziende super serie e affermate è sinonimo di qualità e sicurezza per il nostro futuro.
> 
> Se disgraziatamente dovessimo perdere questo treno per colpa di Silvio... Io riceverò un colpo tale da non rialzarmi più da terra.



Appunto, se c'è (e c'è) il governo mi sa ancora di più di affarismo. Poi prego tutte le sere e le mattine dopo eh, però...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, le sanzioni UEFA colpiscono chi ci gioca. Quindi se non ci vai non ti tange.
> 
> Ad ogni modo abbiamo capito come fare per aggirare queste restrizioni. Metterci almeno altrettanto cash come sponsorizzazioni.
> Tipo: ci qualifichiamo per la EL ed i cinesi vogliono investire 300M? Bene, 150M li mettono sul mercato e 150M in sponsorizzazioni per gonfiare il fatturato. Anno dopo stessa cosa. E cosi via.



You got the point


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rispondo sotto.
> 
> 
> 
> Appunto, *se c'è (e c'è) il governo mi sa ancora di più di affarismo.* Poi prego tutte le sere e le mattine dopo eh, però...



Non ti seguo, se è coinvolto il governo cinese che centra l'affarismo?
*sarebbe una questione di propaganda*, per cui o si vince o si vince, senza badare ai soldi.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ti seguo, se è coinvolto il governo cinese che centra l'affarismo?
> *sarebbe una questione di propaganda*, per cui o si vince o si vince, senza badare ai soldi.



In questo senso, affarismo nel senso che dici tu, di interesse. Il fatto è che appena viene meno l'interesse verrà meno anche il Milan, ma vabbè, ci stiamo allargando troppo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rispondo sotto.
> 
> 
> 
> Appunto, se c'è (e c'è) il governo mi sa ancora di più di affarismo. Poi prego tutte le sere e le mattine dopo eh, però...



Ma è normale che sia una questione di affari. Benefattori non ne esistono. Anche per Berlusconi è stata una questione di affari, infatti ora rivuole il miliardo che ha tirato fuori.
A noi deve solo importarci che i loro affari coincidano con il nostro successo. E sarà certamente così perché senza successi in questo campo non si fanno affari. E' assurdo pensare che questi spendano 750M per poi non investire nulla e prendere batoste. Come detto, va contro i loro interessi. 
Se tutto va bene, quindi, il Milan col passare degli anni diventerà il club europeo di riferimento di tutta l'Asia.

"Too big to fail". Vi ricorda qualcosa?


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Non ho conferme per ora, ma in Cina si segue la pista #Baidu e #RobinLi,la mia prima intuizione del 15 aprile scorso."*



Evergrande + Robin Li

Mamma mia che combo


----------



## ps18ps (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che sia una questione di affari. Benefattori non ne esistono. Anche per Berlusconi è stata una questione di affari, infatti ora rivuole il miliardo che ha tirato fuori.
> A noi deve solo importarci che i loro affari coincidano con il nostro successo. E sarà certamente così perché senza successi in questo campo non si fanno affari. E' assurdo pensare che questi spendano 750M per poi non investire nulla e prendere batoste. Come detto, va contro i loro interessi.
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, il Milan col passare degli anni diventerà il club europeo di riferimento di tutta l'Asia.
> 
> "Too big to fail". Vi ricorda qualcosa?



Giustissimo. L'importante è che abbiano un progetto di investimento. Come ha detto qualcun'altro molto meglio loro che un emiro.


----------



## Djici (11 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In pratica si passa dalla parte del "male" (Pg, M.city) , mi piace!



Si passa dalla parte di quelli che non fanno i barboni in giro per il mondo #maipiucassedibanane


----------



## gabuz (11 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In questo senso, affarismo nel senso che dici tu, di interesse. Il fatto è che appena viene meno l'interesse verrà meno anche il Milan, ma vabbè, ci stiamo allargando troppo.



È vero. Ma questo discorso sarebbe valso anche con lo sceicco o lo Squinzi di turno. Finché c'è interesse c'è investimento.
Ha ragione [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] dobbiamo sperare che all'interesse corrispondano i nostri successi. Se ci pensi è stato così anche con Berlusconi. È una cosa naturale.


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Maggio 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> È vero. Ma questo discorso sarebbe valso anche con lo sceicco o lo Squinzi di turno. Finché c'è interesse c'è investimento.
> Ha ragione [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] dobbiamo sperare che all'interesse corrispondano i nostri successi. Se ci pensi è stato così anche con Berlusconi. È una cosa naturale.



Poi quando si pensa a questi ricconi sembra che ci siano solo City Chelsea e Psg... Ma provate a chiedere a Malaga e a Monaco cosa ne pensano...


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Maggio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Poi quando si pensa a questi ricconi sembra che ci siano solo City Chelsea e Psg... Ma provate a chiedere a Malaga e a Monaco cosa ne pensano...



Sono casi sporadici. Il proprietario del Monaco poi ha dovuto dare metà patrimonio alla moglie...


----------



## Lambro (11 Maggio 2016)

Peccato il blocco sul mercato, perdiamo un affarone come benatia (ci sistemi in un colpo solo la difesa), andré gomes (ci sistemi il cc) mentre lo spiraglio lasciato aperto da ibra é un grosso, positivo, indizio imho


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sono casi sporadici. Il proprietario del Monaco poi ha dovuto dare metà patrimonio alla moglie...



E a Malaga hanno negato le concessioni promesse allo sceicco.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1 - il conto in banca non vuol dire nulla.
> 
> 2 - a me sta cosa non convince manco un po'. Preferivo un riccone in singolo.



Ragazzi, credo dobbiamo chiedersi cosa veramente vogliono i cinesi di noi?


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sono casi sporadici. Il proprietario del Monaco poi ha dovuto dare metà patrimonio alla moglie...



Sì, certamente, ma è la testimonianza che se le cose devono andare male vanno male, è inutile fasciarsi la testa prima di romperla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Poi quando si pensa a questi ricconi sembra che ci siano solo City Chelsea e Psg... Ma provate a chiedere a Malaga e a Monaco cosa ne pensano...


Con noi non avrebbero niente a che fare, perché da noi arriverebbe un consorzio di 6 o 7 diversi colossi.


----------



## Casnop (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, le sanzioni UEFA colpiscono chi ci gioca. Quindi se non ci vai non ti tange.
> 
> Ad ogni modo abbiamo capito come fare per aggirare queste restrizioni. Metterci almeno altrettanto cash come sponsorizzazioni.
> Tipo: ci qualifichiamo per la EL ed i cinesi vogliono investire 300M? Bene, 150M li mettono sul mercato e 150M in sponsorizzazioni per gonfiare il fatturato. Anno dopo stessa cosa. E cosi via.


A questi signori chiederei solo una cosa: sostenere il club nella costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. La loro opera in questo caso non avrebbe il valore sportivo delle cinque Coppe dei Campioni vinte da Silvio, forse, ma sarebbe lo stesso imperitura. Stadio di proprietà significa dare stabilità per sempre al fatturato, quindi affrancare le sorti di club e squadra dai possibili cambi di proprietà, molto possibili se, come sembra, si andrà verso la quotazione in Borsa valori. Come dare al Milan due belle, robuste gambe per andare avanti da solo. L'esempio del Bayern Monaco è certo mirabile, ma io ne proporrei uno forse anche più significativo, quello della Juventus: fatturato in espansione, conti finalmente in ordine, prospettive sportive volte al sereno stabile, il tutto con uno stadio proprietario da poche migliaia di posti. Ecco, quella è la direzione. E fossi un Berlusconi sinceramente preoccupato dei piani industriali dei nuovi investitori, punterei decisamente a stanare i suoi interlocutori su planimetrie e progetti. L'oro vero.


----------



## Casnop (12 Maggio 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Peccato il blocco sul mercato, perdiamo un affarone come benatia (ci sistemi in un colpo solo la difesa), andré gomes (ci sistemi il cc) mentre lo spiraglio lasciato aperto da ibra é un grosso, positivo, indizio imho


La fretta dichiarata da Galatioto è foriera di tempesta, soprattutto perché ha fatto intendere di volerla mettere a Fininvest. A rolling stone gathers no moss.


----------



## Casnop (12 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto ragionevole: è un'esclusiva, quindi Fininvest non può rivolgersi a terzi; i cinesi, invece, dovranno presentarsi una volta per tutte, come pattuito. Venute meno queste condizioni, salterebbe l'accordo ma né Fininvest si rivolgerà a terzi, né i cinesi faranno i misteriosi.
> Che poi a Berlusconi la cordata possa non piacere non lo considero nemmeno, se gli è piaciuto Bee...


Penso che gli siano piaciuti gli zeri dopo la prima cifra, e la faccia di Marina quando li ha visti. Vi ha scorto una lieve, impercettibile vertigine dei sensi.


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con noi non avrebbero niente a che fare, perché da noi arriverebbe un consorzio di 6 o 7 diversi colossi.



È quello che intendevo, magari una cordata non farà spese completamente a casaccio alla Manchester City, ma sei comunque tranquillo che debba avere una gestione di un certo livello, perché non si possono stufare di punto in bianco e mollare tutto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2016)

*CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa. 
Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
I più ricorrenti nelle ricostruzioni sono quelli dell'inventore del motore di ricerca Baidu, Li Yanhong (detto Robin Li), e del magnate dell’e-commerce Jack Ma. Quest’ultimo di calcio ne capisce, o così dovrebbe essere: è socio dell'Evergrande Real Estate Group e comproprietario del Guangzhou. 

Gazzetta dello Sport (Laudisa): Gli scambi di mail sull’asse Milano*New York hanno prodotto un appuntamento di massima tra i protagonisti della vicenda entro il fine settimana. Non è un caso che la sponda dell’advisor italo*americano Sal Galatioto abbia salutato il sì di Silvio Berlusconi con toni ottimistici. Da quelle parti hanno fretta di chiudere la partita, considerando già chiariti i punti fondamentali per il cambio di proprietà. In effetti il memorandum controfirmato martedì mette in chiaro come l’offerta dei soci cinesi sia legata all’acquisizione del 70% delle quote per un controvalore di 500 milioni (al netto dell’attuale indebitamento di oltre 200 milioni). In parallelo anche la due diligence ha permesso di fare chiarezza sui conti del club di via Aldo Rossi. Gli aspetti economici sono grosso modo assodati. Tuttavia sono ancora tanti i temi da concordare.
Di sicuro a Silvio Berlusconi farebbe piacere il ruolo da presidente onorario. Su questo punto non si intuiscono ostacoli sul fronte degli acquirenti. In ogni caso è un punto da considerare all’ordine del giorno. Soprattutto, però, andrà definita la governance. 
Quanto durerà la coabitazione tra l’attuale proprietà e i subentranti? 2 anni? 18 mesi? E che tipo di sinergia può nascere tra la nuova
compagine asiatica e la proprietà ormai ultra*trentennale? Allo stesso modo l’ex Cavaliere e i suoi familiari sono impazienti di conoscere l’identità dei maggiori investitori all’orizzonte.
Detto che Alibaba e Hutchison Whampoa hanno smentito il loro interesse, è netta la sensazione che ci sia una mano forte alla guida dei potenziali successori di Berlusconi. In quest’ottica emerge la disponibilità a garantire un budget rilevante anche per il mercato: un elemento, questo, da tenere in grande considerazione, visto che il patron milanista intende (se così sarà) lasciare la sua creatura ad un gruppo capace di riportare in fretta il Milan in alto.
Nel periodo di transizione, ad esempio, quali margini di manovra verranno lasciati all’attuale proprietario? Certo, lui ha un’immagine internazionale che potrebbe tornare ancora utile. Galliani potrebbe essere il trait d’union. 
Nel mezzo ci sono gli ormai noti alti e bassi del presidente milanista sulla volontà di cedere davvero il passo. Anche per questo la
cordata cinese ha interesse ad accelerare i tempi. Magari qualcuno spera di brindare anche prima del 15 giugno. Ma non è detto che il traguardo sia davvero così vicino. Anzi, se fosse necessario le parti hanno già previsto di allungare i tempi, considerando che non ci sono penali. Tuttavia il mercato non aspetta e sarà interesse di tutti non intralciare l’opera di rafforzamento della squadra.
In questa fase tutto dovrà essere concordato... incluso l’atteso assalto a Ibra.*


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
> I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
> il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa.
> Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
> ...



Senza tengono ancora l'incapace di galliani è un incubo senza fine. E comunque questi vogliono farci tifare contro a tutti i costi..... 
Se vince la coppa... Si rimane perché possiamo vincere ancora con una squadra di m

Se perde la coppa, eh no... Voglio lasciare da vincente...


----------



## mrsmit (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
> I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
> il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa.
> Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
> ...



Berlusconi presidente onorario mi va bene, ma cacciassero subito via Galliani.........


----------



## Milo (12 Maggio 2016)

Ma se entrambe le parti sono d'accordo nel chiudere, possono già agire sul mercato in comune accordo anche durante la trattativa? Dico per operazioni che sono d'accordo entrambe le parti


----------



## Maravich49 (12 Maggio 2016)

Già me lo vedo, che ci riporta Birsa


----------



## wildfrank (12 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A rolling stone gathers no moss.



Esatto, bisogna spiazzare Galliani! Sciò, via, rauss!!!


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
> I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
> il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa.
> Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
> ...


Ottimo ottimo...anche se seono convinto siano speculazioni gioranilistiche..
Galliani rimarrà ancora ma sicuramente gli metteranno affianco un loro uomo.POCO MA SICURO. 
I soldi ce li mettono loro eh....


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
> I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
> il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa.
> Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
> ...



Credetemi , io un altra estate con il Gallo non la posso sopportare .


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Maggio 2016)

Non ce ne liberiamo più di Galliani.. E sinceramente, basta con sto Ibra, cerchiamo di costruire una squadra forte..


----------



## ps18ps (12 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Credetemi , io un altra estate con il Gallo non la posso sopportare .



si anch'io, però obbiettivamente quanti DS e direttori generali validi ci sono in giro da inserire in società per fare il mercato? credo che il ruolo di galliani sarà ridimensionato e affiancato da un uo,mo di fiducia dei cinesi.


----------



## Coripra (12 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A questi signori chiederei solo una cosa: sostenere il club nella costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. La loro opera in questo caso non avrebbe il valore sportivo delle cinque Coppe dei Campioni vinte da Silvio, forse, ma sarebbe lo stesso imperitura. Stadio di proprietà significa dare stabilità per sempre al fatturato, quindi affrancare le sorti di club e squadra dai possibili cambi di proprietà, molto possibili se, come sembra, si andrà verso la quotazione in Borsa valori. Come dare al Milan due belle, robuste gambe per andare avanti da solo. L'esempio del Bayern Monaco è certo mirabile, ma io ne proporrei uno forse anche più significativo, quello della Juventus: fatturato in espansione, conti finalmente in ordine, prospettive sportive volte al sereno stabile, il tutto con uno stadio proprietario da poche migliaia di posti. Ecco, quella è la direzione. E fossi un Berlusconi sinceramente preoccupato dei piani industriali dei nuovi investitori, punterei decisamente a stanare i suoi interlocutori su planimetrie e progetti. L'oro vero.



Ma tu non dormi mai?? (4.42???) 
Tornando IT, concordo pienamente: lo stadio è la priorità.
Quando si parlava del progetto poi saltato, ci ho proprio sperato: avrebbe aperto prospettive molto a lungo termine, è vero, ma ci sarebbero state.
Certo che se ora con i cinesi andasse tutto in porto, i termini temporali si ridurrebbero drasticamente


----------



## ps18ps (12 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A questi signori chiederei solo una cosa: sostenere il club nella costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. La loro opera in questo caso non avrebbe il valore sportivo delle cinque Coppe dei Campioni vinte da Silvio, forse, ma sarebbe lo stesso imperitura. Stadio di proprietà significa dare stabilità per sempre al fatturato, quindi affrancare le sorti di club e squadra dai possibili cambi di proprietà, molto possibili se, come sembra, si andrà verso la quotazione in Borsa valori. Come dare al Milan due belle, robuste gambe per andare avanti da solo. L'esempio del Bayern Monaco è certo mirabile, ma io ne proporrei uno forse anche più significativo, quello della Juventus: fatturato in espansione, conti finalmente in ordine, prospettive sportive volte al sereno stabile, il tutto con uno stadio proprietario da poche migliaia di posti. Ecco, quella è la direzione. E fossi un Berlusconi sinceramente preoccupato dei piani industriali dei nuovi investitori, punterei decisamente a stanare i suoi interlocutori su planimetrie e progetti. L'oro vero.





Coripra ha scritto:


> Ma tu non dormi mai?? (4.42???)
> Tornando OT, concordo pienamente: lo stadio è la priorità.
> Quando si parlava del progetto poi saltato, ci ho proprio sperato: avrebbe aperto prospettive molto a lungo termine, è vero, ma ci sarebbero state.
> Certo che se ora con i cinesi andasse tutto in porto, i termini temporali si ridurrebbero drasticamente



si anche per me la questione stadio è fondamentale, magari studiando bene la zona dove farlo ( a san siro o altre parti) creando una cittadella rossonera.

Secondo me il modello Juve segue il modello Bayern, solo che i tedeschi sono più avanti, ma la strada da seguire è quella.


----------



## Maravich49 (12 Maggio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non ce ne liberiamo più di Galliani.. E sinceramente, *basta con sto Ibra*, cerchiamo di costruire una squadra forte..



Parole sante... per carità sarei contento (e chi non lo sarebbe)... però cerchiamo di dare il là ad un progetto solido, ambizioso e sopratutto a lungo termine...


----------



## kolao95 (12 Maggio 2016)

Se perde la finale di Coppa Italia non lascia perché abdicherebbe da perdente, se la vince invece non lascia perché si ringalluzzirebbe? Decidetevi.
Comunque spero davvero che non affidino i soldi a quel demente perché è finita.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Maggio 2016)

Ibra ci serve per questioni di leadership che ad oggi non abbiamo.


----------



## Gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Per quanto non lo vorrei vedere mia più, io Galliani per condurre le trattative lo riuscirei a sopportare. L'aspetto chiave è che *non deve essere lui a decidere che giocatori comprare*, ci dev'essere qualcun'altro ad identificare i nostri obiettivi di mercato ed il Gallo deve solo andare a trattare quei giocatori selezionati cercando di portarli a casa con il massimo vantaggio economico per noi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Maggio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Per quanto non lo vorrei vedere mia più, io Galliani per condurre le trattative lo riuscirei a sopportare. L'aspetto chiave è che *non deve essere lui a decidere che giocatori comprare*, ci dev'essere qualcun'altro ad identificare i nostri obiettivi di mercato ed il Gallo deve solo andare a trattare quei giocatori selezionati cercando di portarli a casa con il massimo vantaggio economico per noi.



Esattamente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Maggio 2016)

Sono d'accordo, ci vuole in DS che sceglie i giocatori in comune accordo con il mister, una società che sgancia il malloppone e se proprio proprio bisogna tenere quel maledetto di galliani, che si occupi SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE di tirare sul prezzo, che visto che è un barbone gli riesce bene.

Ma per carità non fategli scegliere i giocatori che quello si compra mezzo genoa con i soldi dei cinesi, e fa un contratto decennale a sbagliotelli e tamarroteng.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2016)

*Sky ha provato a contattare Galatioto, ma l'advisor si è trincerato dietro un no comment. Non rilascerà alcuna dichiarazione visto lo stato focale della trattativa.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky ha provato a contattare Galatioto, ma l'advisor si è trincerato dietro un no comment. Non rilascerà alcuna dichiarazione visto lo stato focale della trattativa.*



Discrezione e serietà , quanto mi piace il modo di lavorare di Sal, altro che Mr Bean.


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky ha provato a contattare Galatioto, ma l'advisor si è trincerato dietro un no comment. Non rilascerà alcuna dichiarazione visto lo stato focale della trattativa.*



Prova che l'unico aggancio che hanno a sky è Galliani, il che li rende completamente inaffidabili come fonte. 

Gli unici che sembrano avere una linea di comunicazione con Galatiolo sono quelli della Gazzetta, mentre il Campopiano, come ben sappiamo, ha fonti terze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
> I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
> il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa.
> Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
> ...



La difesa di Galliani da parte dei vari Fedele, Nosotti e Monica Colombo, con le continue notizie sul suo posto di lavoro che va confermato, è quasi commovente.
Sono due giorni che continuano a parlare di questo, come se fosse la loro prima preoccupazione...


Se va via Berlusconi, va via anche Galliani. Un passo alla volta e mandiamo via il primo, il resto verrà da sè.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La difesa di Galliani da parte dei vari Fedele, Nosotti e Monica Colombo, con le continue notizie sul suo posto di lavoro che va confermato, è quasi commovente.
> Sono due giorni che continuano a parlare di questo, come se fosse la loro prima preoccupazione...
> 
> 
> Se va via Berlusconi, va via anche Galliani. Un passo alla volta e mandiamo via il primo, il resto verrà da sè.



Vedrai...aspettiamoci una stampa che farà pressioni enormi ai cinesi per tenere galliani...li faranno battaglia.
Mettiamoci il cuore in pace, i galoppini di galliani,in caso di cacciata del pelato,non perderanno giorno per infangare i nuovi proprietari e tacciarli di essere senza rispetto..


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
> I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
> il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa.
> Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
> ...



Non crederò mai che Fininvest non sappia ancora chi è che compra


----------



## Il Genio (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che sia una questione di affari. Benefattori non ne esistono. Anche per Berlusconi è stata una questione di affari, infatti ora rivuole il miliardo che ha tirato fuori.
> A noi deve solo importarci che i loro affari coincidano con il nostro successo. E sarà certamente così perché senza successi in questo campo non si fanno affari. E' assurdo pensare che questi spendano 750M per poi non investire nulla e prendere batoste. Come detto, va contro i loro interessi.
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, il Milan col passare degli anni diventerà il club europeo di riferimento di tutta l'Asia.
> 
> "Too big to fail". Vi ricorda qualcosa?




Esatto, questi puntano a far crescere l'azienda calcio in Cina, voglione diventare la più grande potenza calcistica mondiale ed hanno tutto per riuscirci, gli manca solo la storia.
Ospiteranno i mondiali e quando fanno qualcosa lo fanno per strabiliare il mondo, ricordate le olimpiadi?
Sono 1500000000 solo a casa loro, aggiungine almeno altri 500000000 in giro per il mondo, come minimo.
Se attivano tutto il marchingegno, scommmetto che nel giro di 10/15 anni avremo almeno 2/3 cinesini tra i primi 50 giocatori del mondo (e giocheranno da noi, aggiungo).
Questi spendono vagonate di milioni di dollari per comprare ex presunti campioni e sudamericani sconosciuti per il loro campionato: 10mln all'anno a Lavezzi, tanto per dire.
E' ovvio che si tratta di un amore a tempo, su questo non ci piove, ma come minimo si parla di 15 anni.
Poi ne riparliamo


----------



## gabuz (12 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Vedrai...aspettiamoci una stampa che farà pressioni enormi ai cinesi per tenere galliani...li faranno battaglia.
> Mettiamoci il cuore in pace, i galoppini di galliani,in caso di cacciata del pelato,non perderanno giorno per infangare i nuovi proprietari e tacciarli di essere senza rispetto..



Se c'è una cosa di cui di sicuro sono capaci i cinesi è proprio quella di saper gestire la stampa propagandistica.


----------



## mabadi (12 Maggio 2016)

Se devono tenere Galliani prendessero un DS serio e non gli facessero scegliere i "colpi" di mercato


----------



## Henry (12 Maggio 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se c'è una cosa di cui di sicuro sono capaci i cinesi è proprio quella di saper gestire la stampa propagandistica.



In effetti una certa esperienza in questo campo ce l'hanno...non si puo` negare.


----------



## Coripra (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Esatto, questi puntano a far crescere l'azienda calcio in Cina, voglione diventare la più grande potenza calcistica mondiale ed hanno tutto per riuscirci, gli manca solo la storia.
> Ospiteranno i mondiali e quando fanno qualcosa lo fanno per strabiliare il mondo, ricordate le olimpiadi?
> Sono 1500000000 solo a casa loro, aggiungine almeno altri 500000000 in giro per il mondo, come minimo.
> Se attivano tutto il marchingegno, scommmetto che nel giro di 10/15 anni avremo almeno 2/3 cinesini tra i primi 50 giocatori del mondo (e giocheranno da noi, aggiungo).
> ...



per me va benissimo... fra 15 anni sono vicino agli 80 (se ci sono ancora), hehhehehhee


----------



## Henry (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Non crederò mai che Fininvest non sappia ancora chi è che compra



La questione dell'identita` dei compratori: il fatto che sarebbe ancora parzialmente ignota ai venditori, a questo punto della trattativa, mi convince poco. Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Crox93 (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
> I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
> il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa.
> Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
> ...



Articolo totalmente pro Galliani, non merita particolare attenzione.
Mi piace molto il "no comment" di Galatioto, si dimostra nuovamente gente seria.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky ha provato a contattare Galatioto, ma l'advisor si è trincerato dietro un no comment. Non rilascerà alcuna dichiarazione visto lo stato focale della trattativa.*


Alla faccia di Bee che si faceva i selfie ogni quarto d'ora parlando già come se fosse il presidente del Milan.


----------



## salvo ultras (12 Maggio 2016)

ciao a tutti..grazie x avermi accettato.. spero di non combinare casini..ma mi perdonerete vero?? devo prenderci un pochino la mano..!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: Via alla duediligence per il Milan ai cinesi: tutto procede secondo i piani. Oggi proverò a chiarire altri due punti chiave*


----------



## Crox93 (12 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Via alla duediligence per il Milan ai cinesi: tutto procede secondo i piani. Oggi proverò a chiarire altri due punti chiave*


----------



## salvo ultras (12 Maggio 2016)

Prima a Radio Sportiva e' intervenuto Emilio Fede e ha detto che e' straconvinto che Berlusconi nn lo cede il milan.....


----------



## ps18ps (12 Maggio 2016)

salvo ultras ha scritto:


> Prima a Radio Sportiva e' intervenuto Emilio Fede e ha detto che e' straconvinto che Berlusconi nn lo cede il milan.....



Non credo che fede non sia più cosi intimo con la famiglia berlusconi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
> I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
> il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa.
> Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
> ...


Secondo Furio "il cagnolino" Fedele, quindi, sarà la finale di Coppa Italia a determinare l'esito di questa trattativa? Sul serio?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Maggio 2016)

salvo ultras ha scritto:


> Prima a Radio Sportiva e' intervenuto Emilio Fede e ha detto che e' straconvinto che Berlusconi nn lo cede il milan.....


Non dipende da Berlusconi.. Poche chiacchiere.. Fosse per lui non avrebbe neanche dato l'esclusiva a chi gli chiede la maggioranza(70%!). Chi ormai "spinge" sono i figli e la fininvest.


----------



## Serginho (12 Maggio 2016)

salvo ultras ha scritto:


> Prima a Radio Sportiva e' intervenuto Emilio Fede e ha detto che e' straconvinto che Berlusconi nn lo cede il milan.....



Non per risultare troppo ottimista (che qui dentro pare essere un peccato), ma ciò che pensa Emilio Fede credo abbia importanza e rilevanza -1000


----------



## fra29 (12 Maggio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Per quanto non lo vorrei vedere mia più, io Galliani per condurre le trattative lo riuscirei a sopportare. L'aspetto chiave è che *non deve essere lui a decidere che giocatori comprare*, ci dev'essere qualcun'altro ad identificare i nostri obiettivi di mercato ed il Gallo deve solo andare a trattare quei giocatori selezionati cercando di portarli a casa con il massimo vantaggio economico per noi.



Tipo Bacca in cui è riuscito a strapparlo con il pagamento della clausola rescissoria?


----------



## Casnop (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): il sesto posto e la Coppa Italia potrebbe convincere Silvio a tenersi il Milan. In caso contrario, quindi con la cessione, vorrebbe assicurarsi un interregno abbastanza lungo per lui e Galliani, in modo tale da andare via con i giusti onori.
> I soci cinesi potrebbero essere poco meno di una decina. Da quanto trapela sembra che il piano commerciale (l’espansione del brand rossonero in Cina e in Oriente) e la costruzione di un nuovo stadio siano già allo studio dei nuovi investitori. Così come la governance,
> il nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Per quanto riguarda il mercato estivo, sarà necessario affidarsi ancora all’ad Galliani, anche perché il trentennio berlusconiano non può e non deve essere archiviato in maniera così sbrigativa.
> Proprio per questi motivi il traguardo fissato al 15 giugno potrebbe slittare di qualche giorno. L’ottimismo dell’advisor Sal Galatioto è giustificato anche da questi dettagli. A fine maggio è prevista una verifica del negoziato, che, come detto, Fininvest sta attraversando con grinta e convinzione. C’è la volontà di convincere il presidente Berlusconi a cedere davanti alle lusinghe di nomi importanti dell’imprenditoria mondiale.
> ...


Ah beh, se c'è Robin Li e Jack Ma, può mai mancare Pony Ma (Tencent), sicchè rifacciamo il B.A.T. pure a Milano? Sono molto amici, non sia mai che non si sono scambiati la parola...


----------



## Casnop (12 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo Furio "il cagnolino" Fedele, quindi, sarà la finale di Coppa Italia a determinare l'esito di questa trattativa? Sul serio?


Lasciamo perdere, come la storia delle penali: aria fritta, quando c'è la volontà delle parti...


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non per risultare troppo ottimista (che qui dentro pare essere un peccato), ma ciò che pensa Emilio Fede credo abbia importanza e rilevanza -1000



Qui apparte Campopiano non sa niente nessuno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo Furio "il cagnolino" Fedele, quindi, sarà la finale di Coppa Italia a determinare l'esito di questa trattativa? Sul serio?



Per me è il contrario... conoscendo questa società faranno passare la Coppa Italia come la Champions League e l'ultimo grande trofeo berlusconiano. Già vedo i servizi dei canali tematici.
Credo sia più facile che lasci con una coppa, che come perdente umiliato.


----------



## Casnop (12 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me è il contrario... conoscendo questa società faranno passare la Coppa Italia come la Champions League e l'ultimo grande trofeo berlusconiano. Già vedo i servizi dei canali tematici.
> Credo sia più facile che lasci con una coppa, che come perdente umiliato.


Credo che sia inutile soffermarsi su entrambe le ipotesi, perché sono irrilevanti sull'esito di un affare che nasce e muore sui soldi, tantissimi, che sono in ballo.


----------



## ps18ps (12 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Credo che sia inutile soffermarsi su entrambe le ipotesi, perché sono irrilevanti sull'esito di un affare che nasce e muore sui soldi, tantissimi, che sono in ballo.



Esatto. I giornali continueranno co. Questa storia na in realtà non influirà minimamente sulla cessione che riguarda solo i soldi.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Credo che sia inutile soffermarsi su entrambe le ipotesi, perché sono irrilevanti sull'esito di un affare che nasce e muore sui soldi, tantissimi, che sono in ballo.


avrai sicuramente ragione ma diciamo che se avessere ceduto prima le la sarei goduta di più...maledette elezioni


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

Robin li aveva smentito a suo tempo l'interessamento?
No..perchè se ci fosse Robin Li...mamma mia...


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Robin li aveva smentito a suo tempo l'interessamento?
> No..perchè se ci fosse Robin Li...mamma mia...



No non ha mai smentito


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> No non ha mai smentito



Benissimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me è il contrario... conoscendo questa società faranno passare la Coppa Italia come la Champions League e l'ultimo grande trofeo berlusconiano. Già vedo i servizi dei canali tematici.
> Credo sia più facile che lasci con una coppa, che come perdente umiliato.



Sta a vedere che dirigenze e proprietà di Milan e Juventus fanno l'ultima porcheria insieme prima dell'addio....


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere che dirigenze e proprietà di Milan e Juventus fanno l'ultima porcheria insieme prima dell'addio....



La Coppa Italia in cambio di Hernanes a 40 milioni!


----------



## Crox93 (12 Maggio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> La Coppa Italia in cambio di Hernanes a 40 milioni! &#55357;&#56908;&#55356;&#57339;



Ti dirò, se mi danno una Coppa Italia e una nuova proprietà e dirigenza glieli do pure. Poi chiaramente non lo fai giocare,diciamo che investi 40 milioni sulla sicurezza di una coppa e del cambio di proprietà


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, se mi danno una Coppa Italia e una nuova proprietà e dirigenza glieli do pure. Poi chiaramente non lo fai giocare,diciamo che investi 40 milioni sulla sicurezza di una coppa e del cambio di proprietà



Ovviamente in questo caso concordo con te, ma sarebbe il sogno erotico del Gallo, meglio di Matri


----------



## Crox93 (12 Maggio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ovviamente in questo caso concordo con te, ma sarebbe il sogno erotico del Gallo, meglio di Matri



Talmente bello che dopo questo potrebbe anche ritirarsi


----------



## Aron (12 Maggio 2016)

Segnalo che è uscito il nuovo articolo di Campopiano.


----------

